# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Clôture du défi de Pâques, inauguration des concours de mauvaise foi

## Emile Zoulou

Pâques est parti, emportant les crises de foie avec lui. Il est temps de m’envoyer par MP le lien vers tous les œufs que vous avez trouvés, sachant que pour l’instant aucune personne n'a découvert les 16. J’avoue, c’était peut-être un chouia trop Hardcore pour vous. 
 Sauf pour Casque Noir qui aura mis seulement 2 min 35 sec pour tous les trouver (le temps de booter sa machine).
   Notre nouveau concours inaugure une nouvelle série de concours basée sur la mauvaise foi, car nous savons que vous n’en manquez pas au vu de certains posts du forum. Le premier thème étant :
*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*

   Soumettez vos réponses dans les commentaires de cette news. La personne faisant preuve de la plus grande mauvaise foi remportera un tapis de souris Canard PC mais également un tee-shirt gandi du modèle et de la taille de son choix. Incroyable.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tictacman

Le design de la PS3 est sans consteste supérieur à celui de la Xbox.

Comme pour toute nouvelle machine de technologie supérieure il faut du temps pour adhérer à la PS3, contrairement à la Xbox qui n'est qu'un pc des années 2001.

Le sable du silice des processeurs de la PS3 provient de l'ile Fukua reconnu pour son inégalable pureté, ce qui explique la supériorité de ses performances sur la XBox

gm paradise ? :souffle:

----------


## Dj_gordon

Bon ben je me lance.  (bien que je n'aime pas les trolls)
La PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox360 parce qu'elle n'a pas, elle, un immense transformateur externe qui sert de chauffage, mais un transformateur interne surpuissant. 
Stout !   :B):

----------


## greenflo

la PS3 est une bien meilleure console que la Xbos 360 car elle propose des jeux de bien meilleurs qualités tout en offrant, avec le sixaxis, un systeme de controle novateur que Nintendo à tenté de palement copier. Lair est le plus bel exemple de ce que sera le futur du jeu video!

----------


## Charlot

Ah, ça faisait longtemps que j'attendais un sujet de fond sur ce thème. La PS3 surclasse de loin la Xtruc pour les mêmes simples raisons que l'Atari 520ste écrase le déplorable Amiga 500.

NB: n'oublions pas également que si les JO sont organisés en Chine, c'est bien à cause de la Xboîte.

----------


## Go3th

La iskbosk 360 domine largement la playstation3 tout simplement parce que c'est un produit microsoft, et que microsoft, c'est bien

----------


## Sk-flown

*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*


La PS3 est une meilleur console car on voit mieux les pixels grace a son aliasing plus prononcer.

La PS3 est une meilleur console car elle coûte plus cher et forcement quand c'est cher c'est mieux.(argument imparable)

La PS3 est une meilleur console car ... non désolé je ne vois pas de vrai raisons.

----------


## Saint Empire

la PS3 est bien meilleure que la xbox 360 car sur chaque consoles vendue , sony reverse 50€ dans une cause humanitaire.

----------


## Dreadk

La PS3 est meilleur que la XBox 360 car elle mange des carottes sans les mains !

----------


## Tiramisou

Il est évident, pour toute personne normalement constitué de comprendre que la Playstation 3 est une console de bien meilleurs facture que la Xbox. Nous pourions citer par exemples les nombreux problèmes architecturaux dont souffre la machine du démoniaque Bill Gates -qui est, rappelons le, le mal en personne-, comme le très connu cercle rouge de la mort qui tue ta console honteusement accessible!! Car oui, oui les baisses de prix à répétition ne sont qu'un arbre décrépi qui cache une fôret rempli d'écureuil carnivore, oui monsieur si Microsoft se permet de réduire de manière si frauduleuse le prix de sa console, c'est bien pour tenter vainement d'attirer le consommateur intelligent. Effectivement, le prix tout à fait justifié de la machine de haute technologie de Sony est un peu haut, mais rendez vous compte! Un potentiel électronique  de ce niveau n'est habituellement accessible qu'aux personnes les plus fortuné de cette planète, alors qu'avec la Playstation 3 vous avez désormais la possibilité d'entrer dans le cercle très fermé de la HIGH TECH !

La possibilité de lire des disques de type BLU-RAY, le futur en galette ! Un concentré d'information accessible via la couleur du ciel, de l'horizon, du futur !

La possibilité de jouer aux jeux du futur en HAUTE DEFINITION ! Extraordinaire! Les jeux, parlons en! Une ludothèque particulièrement bien fourni, mais surtout remplie de jeux de qualité, d'une profondeur sans pareil, de gameplay incroyable et d'une beauté encore jamais atteinte. Si certains disent qu'il est compliqué de programmer des jeux sur la Playstation 3, c'est qu'en réalité elle est reservé à l'élite des programmeurs, pour l'élite des joueurs !

En résumé, un prix abordable pour un mélange explosif de puissange (il parait même que les ordinateur de la NASA ont été remplacé par des Playsation 3), la possibilité innégalé d'avoir accès à des films en HAUTE DEFINITION ainsi qu'a des jeux hors du COMMUN.

N'hésitez plus.

----------


## Pelomar

*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »

*Parce que la Xbox est moche, chere, peu pratique à utiliser et totalement dépourvue de bon jeux. Et puis "Xbox" c'est vraiment horrible comme nom de console, on dirait un titre de film porno. A côté de ça, la PS3 délaisse le côté bling bling et se concentre sur le gameplay, nous offrant des chef d'oeuvre de jeu vidéo tel que Resistance : fall machin. 
De toute façon, la Xbox c'est une console de puceau. La PS3, ça c'est pour les hommes, les vrais, ceux qui du poil au menton et qui chope de la biatch.

----------


## bber

La PS3 est meilleur car elle est meilleur (/mode fanboy légèrement buté)

----------


## greenflo

Attention, la ps3 n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse.

----------


## Pelomar

> La PS3 est meilleur car elle est meilleur (/mode fanboy légèrement buté)


The best  ::wub::

----------


## Chogo

La PS3 est meilleur que la Xbox, tout simplement parce que je l'ai acheté après un sérieux comparatif ! et je ne me trompe jamais sur mes achats.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

Si c'est pas un appeau à troll ça...
Facile et inutile.

----------


## Pelomar

> Si c'est pas un appeau à troll ça...
> Facile et inutile.


Dégage, pornographe

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Si c'est pas un appeau à troll ça...
> Facile et inutile.


Ouaih, ça s'appelle de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## groc

> Attention, la ps3 n'est pas un film sur le cyclimse.


un flim*

----------


## skyrider

C'est quoi une xbox360?
 ::P:

----------


## MoitiePlus

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox 360 parce qu'elle est de la même couleur que la PS2, qui était meilleure que la Xbox.
Et à 400 euros, la PS3 ne peut être qu'une bonne console.

----------


## boris-fr

la xbox360 est bien plus mauvaise que la ps3 vu la qualité lowcost des trolls qui la défendent malgré touts ses défauts.

----------


## jakbonhom

Sony a promis de m'offrir un walkman si je disais que la PS3 était meilleure que la Xbox 360  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

kikoo
la ps3 elle r0xxe taquet pasque déjà elle est plus chère t'as vu? tu vois donc forcément c''est mieux. dans la xbox c'est des pièces du lidl donc c'est pas chèr mais c'est pas bon à manger. mais surtout la ps3 elle est trop bien tu vois, t'as vu pasque les jeux en exclue ils cartonnent, genre fifa 2008 ou call of duty 4 que même boulon il est pas assez r0xx0r pour ça tu vois. 
et pis surtout la ps3 elle c'est la meilleure pasque dans la xbox la carte graphique c'est une ati radeon, et RADEON PIEGE A CONS!!!

----------


## zigzag

La Péesse trois repousse toutes les attentes des consommateurs exigeants en proposant un panel d'utilités fantastique (repose pied-bibelot, entre autre) et un design high-classe alors que la hixboxxe machin ne servait que de sèche serviette.

----------


## Pelomar

La xbox est meilleure que la ps3.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Il est évident, pour toute personne normalement constitué de comprendre que la Playstation 3 est une console de bien meilleurs facture que la Xbox. Nous pourions citer par exemples les nombreux problèmes architecturaux dont souffre la machine du démoniaque Bill Gates -qui est, rappelons le, le mal en personne-, comme le très connu cercle rouge de la mort qui tue ta console honteusement accessible!! Car oui, oui les baisses de prix à répétition ne sont qu'un arbre décrépi qui cache une fôret rempli d'écureuil carnivore, oui monsieur si Microsoft se permet de réduire de manière si frauduleuse le prix de sa console, c'est bien pour tenter vainement d'attirer le consommateur intelligent. Effectivement, le prix tout à fait justifié de la machine de haute technologie de Sony est un peu haut, mais rendez vous compte! Un potentiel électronique de ce niveau n'est habituellement accessible qu'aux personnes les plus fortuné de cette planète, alors qu'avec la Playstation 3 vous avez désormais la possibilité d'entrer dans le cercle très fermé de la HIGH TECH !
> 
> La possibilité de lire des disques de type BLU-RAY, le futur en galette ! Un concentré d'information accessible via la couleur du ciel, de l'horizon, du futur !
> 
> La possibilité de jouer aux jeux du futur en HAUTE DEFINITION ! Extraordinaire! Les jeux, parlons en! Une ludothèque particulièrement bien fourni, mais surtout remplie de jeux de qualité, d'une profondeur sans pareil, de gameplay incroyable et d'une beauté encore jamais atteinte. Si certains disent qu'il est compliqué de programmer des jeux sur la Playstation 3, c'est qu'en réalité elle est reservé à l'élite des programmeurs, pour l'élite des joueurs !
> 
> En résumé, un prix abordable pour un mélange explosif de puissange (il parait même que les ordinateur de la NASA ont été remplacé par des Playsation 3), la possibilité innégalé d'avoir accès à des films en HAUTE DEFINITION ainsi qu'a des jeux hors du COMMUN.
> 
> N'hésitez plus.


n'importe quoi, j'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi stupide. La Xbox 360 c'est bien mieux que la PS3 pour la bonne raison qu'il y a Windows à l'intérieur et que cet OS, comme tout le monde le sait, a largement inspiré le développement de Linux qui n'en est qu'une pâle figure.
De plus, la PS3 et son lecteur Blu Ray son totalement obsolète depuis que le HD-DVD a prouvé sa supériorité technique. Certes, Toshiba renonce à le sortir, mais c'est parce qu'il encore trop tôt pour que les lecteurs puisse réellement profiter du format tant il est novateur.

----------


## Acteon

La ps3 cay la meilleur parceque Ken Kutaragi l'as dit.

la preuve:


Il aurait dit pareil a propos de la psp face la ds ::ninja::

----------


## lincruste

parce que

----------


## BuzzerMan

La PS3 est bien meilleure que la Xbox360 car d'origine, elle est noire ! Et ça c'est carrément plus la classe ! Alors que la Xbox360 est toute blanche et ça se salit grave le blanc !

----------


## mrFish

Entre un gmparadise et un Lachlan j'ai choisis, j'ai pris une PS3, merci gmparadise.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Ouaih, ça s'appelle de la mauvaise foi.


Tout ça pour un florilège des meilleures blagues carambar.
Bon courage à la lecture.  ::mellow::

----------


## johnclaude

la ps3 est la meilleure des consoles puisque pour un prix modique de 400€ on peut installer linux dessus pour surfer sur internet et lire des divx. un peu comme avec un pc d'occasion mais en plus classe et avec de la HD sur une télé cathodique branchée en péritel

----------


## mrFish

La PS3 a des vrais jeux de qualité, elle.

----------


## Trebad

Question grotesque camarades! 

Contrairement à la XBox qui ne sert qu'à jouer à de médiocres contrefaçons de jeux PC, la PS3 peut également servir de sex toy. 
Ce plus produit en fait la console incontournable du marché. 

Images sur demande.

----------


## mrFish

Et plus originaux aussi. Merci le sixaxis.

----------


## jm1981

Sur la PS3 il n'y a pas Halo 3 !
Et ceux qui disent que la PS3 est chère, au ratio prix/core CPU, elle enterre la XBoite 360.

----------


## greenflo

> un flim*


haarrg, corrigé, thanks

----------


## johnclaude

la ps1 était bien. la ps2 était bien donc la ps3 est bien c'est mathématique.

----------


## half

> n'importe quoi, j'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi stupide. La Xbox 360 c'est bien mieux que la PS3 pour la bonne raison qu'il y a Windows à l'intérieur et que cet OS, comme tout le monde le sait, a largement inspiré le développement de Linux qui n'en est qu'une pâle figure.
> De plus, la PS3 et son lecteur Blu Ray son totalement obsolète depuis que le HD-DVD a prouvé sa supériorité technique. Certes, Toshiba renonce à le sortir, mais c'est parce qu'il encore trop tôt pour que les lecteurs puisse réellement profiter du produit tant il est novateur.


Non mais n'importe quoi et cela vient du boss en plus ! 

La PS3 dedans elle a un Linux avec YellowDog qui fait tout tourner à la pérféction, hors linux c'est des milliards de ligne de code écritent par les meilleurs dev du monde qui travail pour la beauté du code, rien à voir avec les devs de Microsoft travaillant pour l'argent.

Et yellow dog vient d'Enlightenment, le window maker avangardiste qui explose la pale copie qu'est Aero. En plus le blue ray c'est mieux à cause de la couleur du laser, les fréquences bleues sont plus basses comme on l'apprend en physique et donc la précision est ultime face au HD.

Enfin bon quand on voit le nombre de polygone des jeux de PS3 par rapport a la XBOX il y a pas photo et en plus c'est plus fluide.

----------


## Angevin

42 !

----------


## Pelomar

Sur la PS3 les rayures sont bleus, et ca c'est la classe.

:jeudemotpourri:

----------


## elvay

ça c'est Hardc0re! un topic à troll à sens unique, j'avais encore jamais vu ça  ::ninja:: !

----------


## Clad

Le theme de cette premiere edition m'inspire pas, mais j'adore le concept. Je vous propose quelques autres couples rigolos:

- Amiga et Atari ST

- Dreamcast et PS2

- Free et Wanadoo

- Sega et Nintendo

- MoDem et PS

- Fallout et Daggerfall

- Micro et console

- 2D et 3D

- Windows et Linux

- Vi et Emacs

- CRPG et JRPG

----------


## Emile Zoulou

T'inquiète, du thème on en a en stock.

----------


## Pelomar

> T'inquiète, du thème on en a en stock.


Une nouvelle drogue  ::o:  ?

----------


## Mr.Gnou

Je ferais bien une compil' de ttes les interventions de Ken Kutaragi pour ce concours... mais j'suis une feignasse qui a autre chose à foutre  :^_^:

----------


## Kari-bhou

Chez PS il a fallu 3 versions pour arriver a la next-gen tandis que chez Xbox il a fallu 360 essais...c'est ecrit dessus !

----------


## Saint Empire

La PS3 est une meilleure console que la 360 car , chuck norris le dit.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Si c'est pas un appeau à troll ça...
> Facile et inutile.





> Tout ça pour un florilège des meilleures blagues carambar.
> Bon courage à la lecture.


Soit pas degouté Calimero c'est toi qui passe pour un extrémiste, un peu de second degré sur ta machine de prédilection ça fait pas de mal en plus le sujet c'est:
*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*

tu devrais etre content.

----------


## Nono



----------


## Pelomar

Je suis sur que c'est Ken Hutchinson qui va gagner le concours  ::|:

----------


## Graveen

la ps3 permet d'avoir accés a la logithèque complète des modèles sony précédents (ps2,ps, walkman).

le xbox360 ne fait meme pas tourner un vieux jeu DOS - la honte pour un pc.

----------


## benzibenz

c'est la seule console à avoir un lecteur HD sur lequel il y aura encore des sorties de film.

----------


## kardolan

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox360 parce qu'elle rox du ponayz grâce à GT prologue qui déchire tout, même que tu peux le lire en Blue ray avec la sixaxis à sa mère ...
En plus elle coûte que 400€ alors que l'autre elle est moins chère et elle à même pas le blue ray.






Je le fait bien ?

----------


## Castor

La PS3 est mieux parce que captaindax et Gmparadise l'ont dit.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

La PS3 aura le vrai Final Fantasy 13, le meilleur jeu du monde lol mdr

----------


## ricrac

La question ne se pose même pas car sur tous les le plans, elle est la meilleure:

- Le CELL : permet un bien meilleur rendu pour les jeux; le CELL est tellement en avance que seuls trois studios sont capables de le dompter.

- Le BLUERAY : Depuis le betamax jusqu'au Minidisc, SONY a toujours été a la pointe de la technologie en ce qui concerne l'enregistrement de données;
Grâce à ce support nous pouvons, nous, les joueurs, bénéficier d'une plus grande capacité mémorielle, il y a tellement de mémoire sur un BR qu'il faut en installer une partie sur la console, ce qui nous emmène au point suivant:

- Le disque dur : grâce à cela, notre console est à la pointe de la technologie, nous pouvons installer une partie des jeux, afin d'améilorer l'expérience ludique.

-Le Rumble Sisaxis : tout est dans le titre, c'est le meilleur de la technologie SONY.

- Au niveau software, nos jeux sont meilleurs que ceux de la soit disant concurrence car ils sont toujours peaufinés quelques semaines de plus par les développeurs. Et je ne vous parle pas du nombre d'exclusivité grandissante, il y en a tellement que je ne peux pas toutes les citer ici.

- Le ONLINE : nous, on a pas besoin de payer pour jouer en ligne,

- Et encore je ne vous parle pas de la rétrocomptaibilité pour les tirages limités de la PS3, du PSTORE avec ces jeux tous plus originaux les uns que les autres,

- M.POKORA joue à la PS3.

Bilan : la PS3 n'est pas la meilleure console, c'est LA Console.

----------


## Casque Noir

> La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox360 parce qu'elle rox du ponayz grâce à GT prologue qui déchire tout, même que tu peux le lire en Blue ray avec la sixaxis à sa mère ...
> En plus elle coûte que 400€ alors que l'autre elle est moins chère et elle à même pas le blue ray.


Ouais, en plus, si tu retires le lecteur de Blu Ray qui coute au bas mot 300 euros, parce que c'est high tech grave, la PS3 ne coute que 99 euros, et là, Microsoft il a trop la haine. Je me demande même si la Wii n'est pas plus cher que la PS3 sans manette !
Bref, c'est trop de la merde les autres consoles.

----------


## hardork

En voila une question idiote.
La PS3 n'est pas une meilleure console que la XBox360, la PS3 est LA console!
Il n'y a pas d'adversaire tant le faussé entre cette console et son absence de concurrence est grand.
Et puis c'est tout!  ::ninja::

----------


## onclebob

La ps3 est mieu que la Xbox 360 car elle a été créee par Chuck Norris. Elle est d'ailleurs mieu que toute console de la prochaine génération.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Soit pas degouté Calimero c'est toi qui passe pour un extrémiste, un peu de second degré sur ta machine de prédilection ça fait pas de mal en plus le sujet c'est:
> *« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*
> 
> tu devrais etre content.


On se connait ?
Extrémiste...  ::blink::

----------


## onclebob

> La PS3 est une meilleure console que la 360 car , chuck norris le dit.
> 
> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/5551/chuckjl8.jpg


Arf je t'avais pas vu, la page était resté un moment ouverte pendant que gland... bossais

----------


## Arseur

La PS3 c'est la meilleure, parce qu'elle succède à la PS2, qui était la meilleure.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Je suis sur que c'est Ken Hutchinson qui va gagner le concours


Juste parce que je suis le seul dont on va lire les réponses.  :B):

----------


## domochevski

La PS3 est meilleure parce que ... attendez y a d'autres consoles ? Bon, la PSP d'accord mais sinon y a d'autres gens qui font des Playstation ? NON, sérieux, vous blaguez ! C'est pas Gran Turismo qui a inventé la roue et la télé a pas été inventée juste pour y brancher des Playstation ????

Ah oui, vous blaguiez ... j'allais vous traiter de révisionniste !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je suis sur que c'est Ken Hutchinson qui va gagner le concours


C'est vrai ça il y en a ça fait des mois qu'ils s'entraînent a dire du bien de la PS3 sans savoir pourquoi et la ils ont leurs concours dédié, c'est degeulasse...

J'aime bien le style a ricrac et Casque Noir tu t'impliques trop tu vas décevoir des gens voir même recevoir des mp de menaces, attention.




> On se connait ?
> Extrémiste...


Quoi faut te connaître personnellement voir physiquement pour que l'on puisse te cité dans nos messages ?

----------


## JackBauer

La PS3 est une meilleure console que la X360 parce que vous avez été payés par Sony pour nous poser cette question de merde.

----------


## Velgos

(j'ai toujours pas reçu mon tapis >_<)

----------


## Frite

La PS3 est meilleure que la 360 parce que Boulon l'a dit.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Juste parce que je suis le seul dont on va lire les réponses.


Allez Ken, avec ta mauvaise foi et ton mauvais caractère légendaire tu vas réussir à nous sortir un truc de fanboy qui crache sur la 360.  ::): 
Edit : Je peux pas jouer, je suis trop fan de ma xbox en ce moment  ::unsure::

----------


## Phenixy

La PS3 est plus chère, ce qui prouve bien que c'est une meilleure console.

----------


## Kami93

La PS3 est supérieure, à cause des Ennemis Crabes Géants et de leurs points faibles dans lesquelles ont peut leur foutre une ATTAQUE MASSIVE.

XBox 360 > 360°> Cercle = Anus = Sodomite = MAL

PS3 > 3> Trinité = Divinité = DIEU = BIEN

----------


## kenny

Tout d'abord la PS3 est moins chère, et je le prouve, des chiffres édifiants a l'appui : ps3 78.9€/kg (5kg de ps3 pour 399€) contre 105€/kg (3,5kg de xbox 360 a 369€)

Ensuite la xbox360 est fabriquée en grand partie aux US, engraisse ces cochons de capitalistes américains et donc est responsable en partie de la guerre en irak, alors que la PS3 est fabriqué entièrement en chine, et chaque PS3 vendue permet de défendre la révolution culturelle contre ces hordes de terroristes tibetains assoifés de sang et qui mangent des bébés.


Edit : dernier argument et non des moindres : "ps3" s'ecrit en 3 caracteres alors que "xbox360" représente une augmentation de plus de 130% de l'encre utilisée a chaque fois qu'on parle de la console, entrainant une augmentation de la consommation de papier a chaque impression dans un magazine ou journal, de la consommation d'électricité a chaque fois qu'un ecran affiche le nom de la console, contribuant ainsi d'une maniere non negligeable au réchauffement planétaire.
Une etude approfondi du professeur K. Kutaragi de Tokyo a recemment prouvé que le seul nom "xbox360" a entrainé indirectement la mort par noyade de plus 8 000 bébés ours blancs innocents, (laissant les familles dans un désarroi total, sans que microsoft ne leve le petit doigt), alors que l'utilisation du nom "ps3" aurait permis d'eviter la formation de plus 120 tornades classées "mortelles" dans le pacifique.
Sauvez un bébé ours blanc : achetez une PS3

----------


## Maxwell

Faut arrêter d’être con. Même le dernier des crétins empoisonné au plomb au fin fond de la pampa sibérienne a compris, malgré sa trisomie et la pièce de shrapnel logée derrière son œil droit , que la PS3 est à la Xbox 360 ce qu’un réacteur au propergol est à un pet vaginal.
Le jour ou tous ces abrutis de moutons qui choisissent leurs opinions en fonction du nombre de gens qui la partage se décideront à mouliner du bulbe et ouvrir les yeux, la claque qu’il se ramasseront en réalisant le fossé qui sépare la merveille imaginée par Sony de la tumeur nauséabonde au coulis de pue chiée par un cancer du capitalisme n’aura d’égal que la grandeur de l’Age d’Or que vivra l’humanité. Et ouais.
Grâce à sa puissance de calcul sans précédent et au potentiel sans limites du Network, le mythe du supercalculateur à la puissance illimitée est à nos portes. Avec à terme le perçage de tous les secrets de la nature avec une  simulation grandeur réelle de l’univers, atome par atome, et la découverte de cures pour toutes les maladies grâce aux simulations instantanées de pliage. Simplementen parallélisant les calculs sur quelques millions de PS3, le plus puissant calculateur à ce jour. Ca vous parait exagéré ? Moulinez du bulbe et ouvrez un peu les yeux, tas de moutons.
Et face à ça que propose la boite à merde ? Rien. Ha si, des problèmes de conception, un lecteur révolutionnaire qui bouffe les disques et un lecteur optionnel (à 200€) qui aurait pu lire des films HD, mais en fait, non. Une ludothèque dépassée, des graphismes à peine dignes de la PS1, une manette de 3.4kg, une fabrication par unité plus polluante qu’un dégazage sauvage dans le Lac Léman, des perturbations radios dues au non respect des normes 1137-B du gouvernement canadien,  et surtout, une gestion de l’alimentation tellement mal conçue que le simple fait de la brancher au secteur peut faire griller votre frigo, vous refiler un cancer, supprimer votre libido, dérégler toutes vos horloges, changer votre chien en chat  ou encore disposer des croutes de Munster sous les semelles de vos mocassins.

Mais évidemment vous ignorez tout ça puisqu’être d’accord avec la majorité suffit à vous donner l’impression d’avoir une vie intéressante et un avis pointu sur tout et n'importe quoi. Maintenant vous allez tous essayer de me descendre parce que la vérité ça fait souvent mal, en particulier quand on tombe de si haut. Quel monde de merde, un mec qui vient vous apporter la vérité on devrait lui dérouler le tapis rouge, pas le descendre.


Maxwell, Dr es. Mauvaise Foi.

----------


## ElArbol

A mon tour:

La Ps3 est meilleur que la Xbox360, tout simplement parce que c'est Sony qui l'a fait! Chez Sony, on sait faire du bon matos, comme grand-mère des bons cafés.

----------


## Stefbka

La PS3 est la meilleur console de le monde parce que 1, c'est sony qui l'a fait, 2 y a le Cell dedans, 3 y a du bluray dedans, 4 elle à un port Ethernet et elle est wifi, 5 elle à des slots memory card, et un hdd de 60go standard, 6 elle poutre, 7 La xbox 360 est déjà au taquet de ses possibilités, la preuves tout ces jeux son fluides, alors que la PS3 elle en a sous le capot, la preuve les jeux ram et donc les développeur ne la maitrise pas encore.
8 la PS3 elle est japonaise, et c'est bien connus les meilleurs jeux de le monde son Japonais, 9 elle poutre, 10 la PS3 elle lit les Divx, les DVD, les MP3 c'est un vrais centre multimedia et la musique c'est mieux sur PS3 parce que c'est sony et ils ont quand même inventé le walkman. 11 la PS3 c'est mieux parce que le CELL il accélère internet.
12 la PS3 c'est mieux grâce à la révolutionnaire manette sixaxis, qui ne vibre pas, parce qu'elle en a pas besoin parce que elle, elle sent quand tu bouge, et si elle vibrait, elle sentirait quand elle bouge mais pas toi. 
13 la PS3 est fiable contrairement à la xbox, pas de ring of the death (y a pas de ring tout court même) elle est silencieuse et ne chauffe quasiment pas.
Et enfin 14 la PS3 elle est mieux parce que tu peux installer linux dessus, c'est fun et ca sert à plein de truc, ah oui et grâce à la PS3 bientôt le cancer sera vaincu (folding home). Y a pas a tortiller la PS3 sa poutre.

----------


## deul

> n'importe quoi, j'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi stupide. La Xbox 360 c'est bien mieux que la PS3 pour la bonne raison qu'il y a Windows à l'intérieur et que cet OS, comme tout le monde le sait, a largement inspiré le développement de Linux qui n'en est qu'une pâle figure.
> De plus, la PS3 et son lecteur Blu Ray son totalement obsolète depuis que le HD-DVD a prouvé sa supériorité technique. Certes, Toshiba renonce à le sortir, mais c'est parce qu'il encore trop tôt pour que les lecteurs puisse réellement profiter du format tant il est novateur.


 Je dois contester cet avis et soutenir Tiramisou, spécialiste de réputation mondial en matière de produit high-tech next-next-generation, et m'opposer à ces arguments seulement partiellement vrais.

  1- Même si il est vrai que Windows a inspiré Linux, qui en est bien sûr une pâle copie (la preuve, il est gratuit), je tiens à rappeler que Macintosh a inspiré Windows. Or il se trouve, qu'en réalité Steve Jobs et son comparse ont très largement plagié un OS militaire Coréen développé par Sony, en récupérant une version pirate du soft à un ingénieur Coréen contre une carte verte et l'asile politique. Evidement cette histoire a été étouffée et Sony n'a pu réclamer ses droits à cause de la non-existence officielle de son OS. Il se trouve que cet OS militaire (surpuissant car il est aussi utilisé pour gérer l'armement nucléaire de la Chine) est déguisé en linux mais bien implémenté dans la PS3 !

  2- Certes le Blu-Ray était inférieur au HD-DVD en terme de performance de stockage mais !!!!!!! 
  Il se trouve que Sony n'a pas encore dévoilé toutes les fonctionnalités du Blu-Ray. En effet, à l'instar de révolutionnaire PSP, produit autrement plus classieux, élitiste et intelligent qu'une Nintendo DS (en effet, les joueurs PSP ne sont pas obligés d'acheter des softs d’entrainement pour faire grimper leur QI) ; le Blu-Ray est modulaire !

  Voici une liste non exhaustive des futures fonctions:

  - un écran 6 pouces à 15$ qui permet de lire un disque Blu-Ray en se ploguant dessus et qui fonctionne sans batterie, auto alimenté par la lumière absorbée par le disque.

  - Une petit module WiFi qui permettra de télécharger et installer des patchs pour son film Blu-Ray (oui, Sony en collaborant avec Lucas va lancer ce concept. En effet, il est embêtant de repayer plusieurs fois le même film pour se rendre compte que l’on n’a pas la version finale (ex: Stars Wars, Seigneur des Anneaux))

  - Un générateur 500 Watt sur le quel on plug 10 disques Blu-Ray pour récupérer l'énergie solaire et le redistribuer à son PC ou sa télé par exemple (Sony à la fibre écologique et sauvera notre monde de la catastrophe avant « le jour d'après »).

  Pour finir, je soutiens notre ami Tiramisou contre les attaques bourrées de demi-vérité de Casque Noir. Mais ce n'est pas sa faute étant donné que Microsoft retient sa famille en otage afin qu'il fasse du lobbying en faveur de l'honteuse XBOX 360 (qui veut d'une console pervertissant nos jeunes avec des pornos comme Mass Effect). Ne t’en fais pas Casque Noir, Sony a envoyé son commando spécial pour sauvé ta famille ! Tiens bon ! Et achète la meilleure console du monde, la PS3 !

----------


## Sk-flown

> ou encore disposer des croutes de Munster sous les semelles de vos mocassins. (non ça c'est juste un problème d'hygiène)
> 
> Mais évidemment vous ignorez tout ça puisqu’être d’accord avec la majorité suffit à vous donner l’impression d’avoir une vie intéressante et un avis pointu sur tout et n'importe quoi. Maintenant vous allez tous essayer de me descendre parce que la vérité ça fait souvent mal, en particulier quand on tombe de si haut. Quel monde de merde, un mec qui vient vous apporter la vérité on devrait lui dérouler le tapis rouge, pas le descendre.
> (J'ai l'impressions d'avoir deja vue ça, peut être un bug dans la matrice)
> 
> 
> Maxwell, Dr es. Mauvaise Foi.


 :^_^:

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Quoi faut te connaître personnellement voir physiquement pour que l'on puisse te cité dans nos messages ?



Faut me connaîre un minimum pour savoir quelle est ma "machine de prédilection" voire même si j'ai une console, mon ami

----------


## johnclaude

la ps3 elle est meilleure parce que GMParadise
je crois que là j'ai tout dit, on peut fermer le concours

----------


## niCko

> - M.POKORA joue à la PS3.


Tout est dit! :B):

----------


## Vonslead

la ps3 el é meileur pck moi kévin é tt mé pot on a la ps3 é ke la x360 cé une consol pr vieu é ke lé jeu y st + cher mé il st mieu ke sur la 360

----------


## KLeMiX

La PS3 elle est mieux parce que dessus tu peux faire tourner un emulateur NES !!

----------


## alandra

> Tout d'abord la PS3 est moins chère, et je le prouve, des chiffres édifiants a l'appui : ps3 78.9€/kg (5kg de ps3 pour 399€) contre 105€/kg (3,5kg de xbox 360 a 369€)
> 
> Ensuite la xbox360 est fabriquée en grand partie aux US, engraisse ces cochons de capitalistes américains et donc est responsable en partie de la guerre en irak, alors que la PS3 est fabriqué entièrement en chine, et chaque PS3 vendue permet de défendre la révolution culturelle contre ces hordes de terroristes tibetains assoifés de sang et qui mangent des bébés.
> 
> 
> Edit : dernier argument et non des moindres : "ps3" s'ecrit en 3 caracteres alors que "xbox360" représente une augmentation de plus de 130% de l'encre utilisée a chaque fois qu'on parle de la console, entrainant une augmentation de la consommation de papier a chaque impression dans un magazine ou journal, de la consommation d'électricité a chaque fois qu'un ecran affiche le nom de la console, contribuant ainsi d'une maniere non negligeable au réchauffement planétaire.
> Une etude approfondi du professeur K. Katuragi de Tokyo a recemment prouvé que le seul nom "xbox360" a entrainé indirectement la mort par noyade de plus 8 000 bébés ours blancs innocents, (laissant les familles dans un désarroi total, sans que microsoft ne leve le petit doigt), alors que l'utilisation du nom "ps3" aurait permis d'eviter la formation de plus 120 tornades classées "mortelles" dans le pacifique.
> Sauvez un bébé ours blanc : achetez une PS3


 
+1  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

> Faut me connaîre un minimum pour savoir quelle est ma "machine de prédilection" voire même si j'ai une console, mon ami


Eh bien excuse moi alors j'ai eu un instant d'égarement dans mon jugement, j'ai cru que tu étais le clone aigri de gmparadise, faut dire que tes deux premières intervention était a s'y méprendre.

----------


## Trebad

En ce septième jour de glande, Dieu prit une PS3, lui arracha une manette, la façonna en forme de X, la mit en boîte, la fît tourner à 360° sur elle même et se tournant vers la Playstation émue de voir naître à ses côtés un golem imparfait, lui dit: Et maintenant tu peux te choisir une épouse. 
La PS3 sourit et commença a besogner.

----------


## MR.G

communiqué de presse:
*La PS3 offre un avantage non-négligeable sur les consoles concurrentes en proposant, grace à sa technologie native stair-scale(C)(R)(tm) une définition d'image multi-aliasée bien mieux adaptée à la vision des aveugles.*

----------


## esorven

"Sans ps3, la xbox n'est rien."

----------


## mat

La Playstation 3, parce que tu peux pas test avec la police Spiderman.

----------


## Tictacman

> un mec qui vient vous apporter la vérité on devrait lui dérouler le tapis rouge, pas le descendre.


Objection !  ::o: 

Je porte réclamation auprès du jury pour copié collé de citations de gmparadise.

----------


## Septa

Je comprend pas ce concours....:s

C'est pas pas de la mauvaise foi. La ps3 est vraiment meilleure.

----------


## Tictacman

> Je comprend pas ce concours....:s
> 
> C'est pas pas de la mauvaise foi. La ps3 est vraiment meilleure.


Excellent!
+1  :;):

----------


## Semifer

La PS3 est meilleure que la 360 parce que grâce au Cell, on peut calculer la circonférence de Gabe Newell en moins de 30 ans, ce qui est une avancée majeure dans le domaine vidéo-ludique.

----------


## b0b0

Ce jeu est aussi bien que la ps3

----------


## trigunino

VIVE LA PS3  
Puissance  
blue ray  (powned le hd-dvd)
giroscopie  (copie par la wii , la xbox n'a meme pas reussi a la copiée !!)
graphismes (incontestablement meilleur que le meilleur des pc actuel et futur)
 jeux  (et pas que des movais comme ds la xbox)
multimédia 
memoire 
internet (leader mondial,communauté impressionnante))
lit les jeux ps1-ps2 (alors que la xbox non)
lit les cartes memoires 
manette sans fil (capteur de mouvements)

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Eh bien excuse moi alors j'ai eu un instant d'égarement dans mon jugement, j'ai cru que tu étais le clone aigri de gmparadise, faut dire que tes deux premières intervention était a s'y méprendre.


Ah ah ah, c'est vrai que t'es pas trop une caricature, toi.  :<_<:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Messieurs, je vous demande de vous arrêtez.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je comprend pas ce concours....:s
> 
> C'est pas pas de la mauvaise foi. La ps3 est vraiment meilleure.


ahah

----------


## Murne

La PS3 est meilleure que la 360 car le SAV Sony est bien plus performant que celui de Microsoft, qui vire tous les dessins de Halo qu'il y avait dessus à l'aide de solvants, et envoie à la victime un casque dédicacé de Masterchief pour se faire pardonner...

----------


## esorven

La PS3: le PC next gen !

ou encore

La PS3 enterrera définitivement le PC.

----------


## Tiramisou

> n'importe quoi, j'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi stupide. La Xbox 360 c'est bien mieux que la PS3 pour la bonne raison qu'il y a Windows à l'intérieur et que cet OS, comme tout le monde le sait, a largement inspiré le développement de Linux qui n'en est qu'une pâle figure.
> De plus, la PS3 et son lecteur Blu Ray son totalement obsolète depuis que le HD-DVD a prouvé sa supériorité technique. Certes, Toshiba renonce à le sortir, mais c'est parce qu'il encore trop tôt pour que les lecteurs puisse réellement profiter du format tant il est novateur.


C'est une honte!! Je me Scandalise, je me verbalise! Ceci est clairement un message d'un pseudo journaliste total à la solde du patronat, lui même a la solde de Windows, qui est à la solde de Bill Gates -qui est, rappellons le, le mal en personne-!

C'est une conspiration des grands de ce monde qui veulent empêcher le prolétariat d'acceder au bonheur avec une Playstation 3!

La Playstation 3 vous apporte le bonheur, et à ceux qui disent, qui pense à tort que la PLAYSTATION 3 est cher, ils se trompent! Car la PLAYSTATION 3 est un investissement! Oui car en possédant l'extraordinaire et surpuissante immaculé console de NOUVELLE GÉNÉRATION de SONY, vous accèderez au bonheur! Vous attirerez les plus jolies poufs du monde, type Hilton Paris, et ainsi vous aurez accès au rêve de votre enfance: tourner dans un film porno amateur!

Voyez! La PLAYSTATION 3 vous permet d'avoir le bonheur, l'amour, le sexe, la gloire, et donc, la richesse.

Répétez après moi, gloire à la Playstation 3.

----------


## b0b0

> ahah


le problème c'est que le gagnant risque d'être un fan incontestable de la ps3


et ça zoulou il y a pas pensay

----------


## Sylvain_Antol

*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*

*PARCEQUE JE SUIS LE DIRECTEUR DE SONY FRANCE, GROS CON !!!*

----------


## Tiramisou

> *« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*
> 
> *PARCEQUE JE SUIS LE DIRCTEUR DE SONY FRANCE, CONARD !!!*


Ca c'est plus un argument en faveur de la Xbox.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## JackBauer

Ok bon bah c'est Septa qu'a gagné  ::):

----------


## Nicolas_Sarkozy

_Parceque Je veux être le Président d’une France qui se sente solidaire de tous les proscrits, de tous les enfants qui souffrent, de toutes les femmes martyrisées, de tous ceux qui sont menacés de mort par les dictatures et par les fanatismes. Le Darfour est un scandale inacceptable, la Tchétchénie une horreur, les infirmières bulgares en Lybie, une barbarie, Ingrid Bettancourt dans la jungle colombienne une tragédie. Président de la République, je ne me taierai pas devant ces insultes aux droits de l'homme._


(Sauf pour le General Kadafi. Bon ça c est fait....)


Alors croyez moi ACHETEZ UNE PS3, la meilleure console du monde.
La PS3, la console de La France qui croit au mérite et à l’effort, la France dure à la peine, la France dont on ne parle jamais parce qu’elle ne se plaint pas, parce qu’elle ne brûle pas des voitures . La France doute. Les symptomes de son mal ont pour nom : pauvreté, exclusion, precarité, insecurité , XBOX 360*.*
Au fond, depuis 25 ans, on fait une politique qui se résume tout entière à prendre aux uns pour donner aux autres, à pénaliser les uns pour favoriser les autres, à déshabiller Pierre pour habiller Paul.
Je veux m’adresser à cette France qui n’en peut plus de faire des efforts et dont on ne parle que pour la culpabiliser. *ACHETEZ UNE PS3.*

…

----------


## Bixlid

La PS3 moi j'y crois ... si ça c'est pas de la mauvaise foi !

----------


## Saint Empire

> La France doute. Les symptomes de son mal ont pour nom : pauvreté, exclusion, precarité, insecurité , *XBOX 360.*


haha!

----------


## sissi

C'est quoi la ps3?




> (j'ai toujours pas reçu mon tapis >_<)


Et moi mon abo...J'ai acheté le dernier numéro...

----------


## VosT

C'est la PS3 qui a soufflé en rêve la phrase utlime "What the Phoque" à Casque. Depuis Casque est cité dans le Guiness Book des Records et est présenti pour devenir président des Etats Unis. Alors que Boulon lui joue à la 360 car celle ci est un vrai zombie.

Maintenant faisont une simple analyse, qu'est ce qui est mieux : Le président des USA qui sort des répliques cultes, ou des zombies ? Je vous laisse méditer la dessus !



PS : J'espère que c'est pas Boulon qui décide du vainceur T.T

----------


## lwan

hormis qques jeux montrant l'incompatibilité du hrd combine à l'aa, 100% des comparatifs xbox vs ps3 montrent que la presse spécialisé est une grosse tanche incapable de voir que la xbox est dépourvue de tout traitement post sur ses jeux là ou la ps3 accumule DoF, motion blur et tone mapping. Si pour les spécialistes un rendu ultra-sharp et contrasté est réaliste alors on ne peut rien pour eux.

----------


## b0b0

> Et moi mon abo...J'ai acheté le dernier numéro...


moi tout mais tout receptionnay MOUAHAHHA

----------


## IbZz

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox360 parce que la Xbox360 est moins bien que la PS3.

----------


## pierrot

La PS3 soigne le Cancer.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

La PS3 rend les dents blanches.



La preuve avec Benjamin, de la section marketing, pendant ses vacances aux Seychelles.

----------


## zuluhed

Il n'y a que la PS3 qui a une valeur supérieur a la collection complète de Texas range en DVD. Pas la IksBoks 063.  :B):

----------


## Nonok

La PS3, pas besoin de le faire pour de faux est de toute façon la meilleure console de son trio next gen. La Xboite elle fait dans le fameux mais juste du bling bling comme le president de la republique ou du youhou regardez moi, c'est moi la XBOX 360. 

Qui de normal sur cette terre aurait envie d'acheter un gros four blanc pour y enfourner un format voué à la mort -Le dvd c'est de la grosse merde- et refuser le progrès incarné par le surpuissant blueray et ses 20go de stockage. 20 go les mecs, plus que vos petits ipod de merdes (que les balladeurs sony explosent) 

Franchement vous voulez vraiment vous priver de jeux superbes comme MGS4, Devil may cray 4, GT5 prologue ?

GT5 prologue, tous le monde se fout de la gueule de Sony, mais qui ne propose pas de démos payantes ? Et le xbox live au vu de ce que ce service sous évolué propose, c'est pas une démo payante ? Qui a envie de payer pour tuer des petits kévins qui vous insultent dans leurs micros parce que leur petit cerveau d'enfants attardés leur a fait acheter une 360 au lieu d'une PS3 mais merde quoi. La PS3 c'est LA console. Le cell explose le misérable tri cpu de la xbox 360 et je prefere m'en tenir à ça quoi, c'est des pauvres qui achetent la 360 parce qu'ils n'ont pas l'argent de se payer une superbe dame de plastique diablement torride si bien qu'ils se tapent la grosse blanche qui pique un phare (de la mort) à la moindre secousse trop hard. 

C'est meme pas la peine de se demander qui est le plus fort entre la PS3 et la xbox 360, sony l'a declaré, le combat n'a pas lieu d'etre les gars, serieusement, la 360 joue en old gen de toute façon comme la wii et le PC. Mais qui aime la 360 ? Les smseux et les bouseux qui aiment appuyer sur gear of wars LOL PTDR et qui viennent troller sur des forums... Mais ou est le troll ? J'espere que vous ne pensez pas que ce que je dis est un troll car c'est faux, c'est la pure verité, la preuve vous allez surement reagir de façon negative et les anti sony vont venir me lyncher tel Jeanne d'arc MAIS OUVREZ LES YEUX !

La PS3 propose une manette revolutionnaire, la manette de la 360 ressemble à une banane à un croissant mais qui veut jouer avec une patisserie ? sans parler de la prise en main attroce.

Ensuite les developpeurs, CE SONT DES MAUVAIS. Ils disent que la ps3 est dure à coder car ils preferent la 360, on les a surement payés pour ça ! C'est un complot et ne rigolez pas, tous le monde sait qu'on veut enfoncer sony depuis le début, même les américains, le gouvernement américain qui a crée la fausse rumeur de la ps2 servant à lancer des missiles en irak. C'etait pas de sony, c'etait du gouvernement américain jaloux de la reussite japonaise afin de décrédibiliser sony.

Vous voulez des preuves ? La 360 elle affiche des ecrans bleus et quand on la demarre elle nous informe que windows 98 est en train de se lancer, la ps3 elle vous presente un menu INNOVANT. Comme la console et son sixaxis que nintendo n'a fait que prendre, si bien que les moutons pensent que sony pique les idées de nintendo. Mais pourquoi une entreprise qui innove pique à nintendo ? Qu'est qu'ils en ont à carrer de mario ? Vous pensez qu'ils ont besoin de prendre des idées à des fans de plombiers qui fument des champignons ? 

C'est dément; on va me jetter la pierre mais la ps3 est une révolution dans tous les sens, surtout technique, la NASA tout ça c'est des conneries, la mauvaise foi aussi. J'ai du mal à etre plus sincere sur mon opinion la 360 est une brique de lait, la PS3 une déesse. Niveau style, la 360 serait un peu marine lepen et la ps3 une shakyra ce qui s'applique aussi aux joueurs vous ne trouvez pas =) ?

Je pense qu'apres ça vous n'aurez plus rien à ajouter mes pauvres enfants, je viens de finir de vous achever, la boite à merde et _votre_ mauvaise foi.

----------


## ElGato

La PS3 est mieux car _"le monde serait un endroit bien froid sans la Playstation"®_*Ken Kutaragi.*

----------


## Gunzen-R

La PS3 est mieux, parce que Phil Harrison, même étant parti de Sony, se tapait Jade Raymond.

----------


## Nonok

::cry::  j'ajoute que c'est un troll  ::|: 
j'ai peur d'avoir été un peu trop convainquant, voir d'etre un pro ps3.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> la ps3 c mieu


Woah ! t'imites vachement bien !  ::o: 




> j'ajoute que c'est un troll 
> j'ai peur d'avoir été un peu trop convainquant, voir d'etre un pro ps3.


Ah bah  !  :^_^:

----------


## Nonok

> Woah ! t'imites vachement bien ! 
> 
> 
> Ah bah !


 
je précise que j'utilise ATI et intel, que je roule pas en peugeot et que j'aime bien la xbox 360, que j'ai pas de ps3 et que je lis canard pc à chaque sortie (mais que je suis pas abonné)

(putain j'aurais pas du ecrire ça) et paf edit/effacer

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

La *PS3* c'est mieux, car elle est réservée à une partie élitiste de la population.
Seuls les grands esprits ne sont pas tombé dans la démagogie et la bassesse de Microsoft.
D'ailleurs, les chiffres de vente parlent d'eux même.

En plus, la *PS3* y a pas d'abonnement pour jouer en réseau lol.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Parce préférer deux consoles blanches à une console noire, c'est être pour l'apartheid et c'est moche.

Pardon.  ::|:

----------


## tachioner

La PS3 c'est mieux, c'est le vendeur a (score) game qui me l'a dit et aussi parceque c'est la console a Chuck Norris alors...

----------


## Rùman

Sony fait preuve d'une belle politique de recyclage pour ses consoles. Ainsi, les PS3 foireuses seront reconverties en d'autres consoles plus rapidement et plus efficacement ! Tandis que Microsoft pollue sans scrupule notre belle planète.

Source

Je lis les news d'Arthur Rabot en entier moi au moins.  ::P:

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

la PS3 est la meilleure des consoles parce qu'elle a un ANUS


 :B):

----------


## b0b0

> la PS3 est la meilleure des consoles parce qu'elle a un ANUS


quel génie, je vote pour toi

----------


## flipitiflipitiflop

Si la ps3 surpasse la Xboite, c'est parce que dans l'Evan Gille des z'oeufs wiiédos, Notre maitre incontestable Chuck Norris a dit dans le psaume 1664:
"Tenez et jouez en tous ceci est ma console!" La foule se leva et joua.
Evan Gille par flipitiflipitiflop

C'est peut être un peu surfait Chuck Norris, ça marche aussi avec Jean Claude Vandamme et Jack Bauer... ::rolleyes::

----------


## padow

[modechieur]c'est la question la plus con que j'ai jamais vus ! tous le monde sait que la Xbotte360 est une sous marque de Sony donc la question ne se pose pas ![/modechieur]

*edit:* j'ai la flemme d'argumenter plus




> la PS3 est la meilleure des consoles parce qu'elle a un ANUS


  ça c'est pas un un argument  l'Xbotte360 est elle aussi doté d'un anus mais il l'on appeler ring of death sur ce model ::wub::

----------


## momiu

La PS3 est la meilleure pour la simple et bonne raison que j'en ai une. 
Elle mériterait que j'en achète une autre..
-Argument imparable-

----------


## Kanwulf

La PS3 est mieux parce que microsoft çay le mal. Et que de toutes façons, les gens font des heures sup pour se payer la PS3, trophée du salon de n'importe quel salaryman moderne. Preuve que c'est la meilleure !

----------


## henshin

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox 360 car la cuisson d'un steak est bien meilleur sur la PS3 que sur la Xbox 360.
Sur la PS3 les protéines de la viande sont conservées ce qui permet une cuisson saignante idéale pour la santé car évitant la formation de produits cancérigènes. En effet comme toute la console chauffe, la cuisson est uniforme tandis que sur Xbox 360 la cuisson des aliments est inégale et sporadique étant donné que tous les accésoires ne chauffent pas à la même vitesse.
Ainsi le résultat est sans appel : le steak de ponay est incomparablement plus savoureux sur PS3 que sur Xbox 360.

----------


## rayvax

+120 pour Abitbol, c'est bien son anus qui participe à son rayonnement culturel fantastique.

+ 1 pour abitbo
+ 1 pour l'anus
+ 1 pour la ps3

----------


## gripoil

La PS3 c'est mieux parcequ'elle chie des gigaflops!



(et parceque les renderers unbiased ne necessitent pas des deadline hors d atteinte pour baker des lightmaps PC en parrallele du system engine!)

----------


## ethelle

Ce qui compte ce n'est pas le hardware, le design ou le prix d'une console. Ce qui compte c'est la quantité et la qualité des jeux.

Et dans ce domaine la PS3 est largement en avance sur la Xboite.

----------


## HellBoy

Pour qu'une boîte comme Toshiba accepte de renoncer à des années de r&d sur le HD-DVD et de capituler devant le blue ray c'est bien parce que de toute évidence la ps3 est carrément bien plus performante et va coller un vent à la 360

----------


## colo

proposition 1 : la ps3 ne coûte pas 14 000€

proposition 2 : la ps3 n'est pas distribuée dans 1 seul magasin au Pérou

proposition 3 : la ps3 ne mise pas tout sur une réponse de téléphone (halo)

la mauvaise foi, ca roxx !

ps : je n'ai rien contre le Pérou ^^

----------


## Pharaoh Djoser

PS3, What Else ?

----------


## thauthau

je dirais mieux
http://www.acapela-group.com/Greetin...-b847621be69fb

----------


## Seldoon182

C'est bien connu les Japonnais ont de petites bites... Donnez de l'argent à Sony pourra financer à plus de 98% le programme nationale Japonnais "Elarge your penis!" C'est toute la survie d'une population qui est en jeux ! 

Si les Japonnais ne se reproduit plus, il n'y aura pas de PS4 face à la prochaine pétasse d'Xbeauf 680 !

Mes frères, sortez vos porte monnaie et achetez-vous une PS3 !  ::o:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Parce que, grâce à son prix habilement choisi, acheter une PS3 vous évitera de mal dépenser votre argent ailleurs !
Acheter une PS3, c’est participer à l’amélioration de nos sociétés, en permettant au trafic de drogues et à la traite des blanches de disparaître, faute de financement !

----------


## Guest

Il y aurait beaucoup à dire sur la PS3, beaucoup aussi sur la 360. Malheureusement pour la seconde, on ne peut faire état que d'éléments positifs sur la première. Alors, faisons fi des phrases lourdes et mal foutues, et commençons l'énumération: 
- Tout d'abord, les gens qui achètent la PS3 sont de goût sûr et peu influençables: leur hargne à défendre leur console est bien évidemment dûe à leur objectivité et à leur volonté de justice sans faille. Il est sûr qu'un peu de retenue serait de mise, mais que voulez vous, quand on aime et qu'on est mieux que la Xbox 360, on ne compte pas.

- Ensuite, la PS3 a des jeux, des pures bombes. Dans l'immédiat, j'en ai pas qui me viennent à l'esprit, mais vraiment, leur nombre est énorme, mon cerveau est noyé sous l'information et je le sens comme essoré, mais sérieux y en a plein. Et des exclusivités, en plus. Quand il s'agit de jeux multi-plateformes, ils sont bien entendu mieux. Normal, on peut y jouer avec la toute dernière Dual Shock, celle qui vibre quand on est pas pressé.

- Parce que, et voilà un argument de taille: la PS3 a une vraie manette de jeu, et pas un machin aussi ergonomique qu'une manette de Nintendo 64. Une Dual Shock, le produit de dizaines d'années de reproduction d'une manette. Pourquoi recopier plutôt qu'innover ? Parce qu'on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne: une grosse console superpuissante, et une Dual Shock. C'est pour ça que la Playstation est meilleure que toutes les concurrentes. Toujours. À jamais. Merci Dual Shock. Il y a encore beaucoup à dire à ce sujet: on peut l'agiter et ça fait des trucs, y a des boutons dessus et quand on appuie ça fait des trucs, quand on fait des trucs ça vibre, enfin le résultat est sans appel: ça fait des trucs, et ça tue. Pas comme la Xbox.

- Franchement, Masterchief c'est une grosse baltringue.

- Et Viva Piñata c'est quand même pour les drogués, heureusement que la Playstation 3 existe pour nous, gens normaux et hors influence.

-Son prix n'est pas excessif: on peut aussi installer Linux dessus. Et brancher la console à la télé. C'est même mieux qu'un PC: pour être franc, mon ordinateur n'est même pas branché à la télévision et je me sens honteux devant les possesseurs de PS3. Mais je me console en jouant à des super jeux, comme Assassin's Creed. OH MON DIEU, il est aussi sur PS3 ! Quelle console fantastique !

Bon, le constat est clair: la PS3 est merveilleuse, Ken Kutaragi un homme fantastique pour nous avoir conseillé avec tant de clairvoyance son achat. Et Microsoft, avec sa politique tarifaire démentielle, ses capacités de jeu limité, son online foireux, sa manette aussi ergonomique et efficace qu'un silencieux à base de chat, ses... Enfin, vous l'aurez compris, la liste est longue. 

En toute honnêteté (et l'honnêteté ça me connaît, j'ai fait trois ans de vente en porte à porte), et pour reprendre une expression connue de l'Internet: "Do you know why it is called Xbox 360 ? Because when you'll see it, you'll turn 360 degrees and walk away", alors que la PS3, non.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox 360 parce que... euh ben parce que. Parce que vous m'endentez ?

----------


## Guest

C'est un accouchement ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je lis les news d'Arthur Rabot en entier moi au moins.


Oui, peut-être, mais être hardcore c'est lire les news de Rabot en entier et AIMER CA !

Et là c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus hardcore. :B): 




> "Do you know why it is called Xbox 360 ? Because when you'll see it, you'll turn 360 degrees and walk away",


Il est à noter que lorsqu'on tourne de 360 degrés on se retrouve encore devant la console. : pownage :

----------


## sissi

Je citerais Kevin, 14 ans

La ps3 el tu tro ca reum cé la maileur konsol du mon2

----------


## Guest

> Il est à noter que lorsqu'on tourne de 360 degrés on se retrouve encore devant la console. : pownage :


Les expliqueurs de vanne ont encore frappé. Ca se voit que vous êtes des vieux fans de 360 de caca.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Il est à noter que lorsqu'on tourne de 360 degrés on se retrouve encore devant la console. : pownage :


Sauf si tu tournes 360 fois, 360°.
Là tu gerbes.

De toute façon le débat est inutile.


La *Wii* est meilleure que la *PS3* et la *X360* réunies, parce que la Wiimote, et ça personne n'y avait pensé ! Y a que les nazes qui s'attardent sur le graphisme, le gameplay c'est plus la classe lol.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Crytek a développée Crysis sur une PS3. D'ailleurs, mon ordi tourne avec deux PS3 en SLI pour pouvoir faire tourner le jeu en VeryAïe.

----------


## VosT

Je viens de comprendre pourquoi CPC fait ce "concours", en fait ils sont en mission pour Sony afin de trouver le nouveau slogan de la PS3. Et ils essayent aussi de faire entrer dans la tête des anti-PS3 qu'en fait elle est pas si mal que ça, à force de dire du bien de la console, les gens vont finir par s'auto-convaincre que celle ci est génial et qu'il faut en acheter par brouette de 12. En fait, c'est le concours en lui même qui devrait gagner le concours !

----------


## Guest

La Wiimote c'est quand même grave un truc de branleur, alors que la Dual Shock ben paf Sixaxis dans ta face, trop stylé et trop intégré à fond dans les 3000 jeux exclusifs du catalogue.

----------


## gripoil

Ouais ça motte la wii!

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

La PS3 est mieux qu'Oni-Oni parce qu'au moins elle, elle a de l'humour drôle. : reownage :

----------


## Guest

La PS3 elle fait pas de redondances comme Ek-ZutWar, la preuve va y avoir Tekken 6 dessus.

----------


## gripoil

La PS3 c'est mieux parcequ'elle est pas raciste! Ca coute pas plus cher en noir!

----------


## Haga

Je vois pas l'intérêt d'argumenter, si on part du postulat que Sony a derrière lui une expérience supérieure à celle de Crosoft. Les éditeurs sont plus nombreux derrière sony. (sans oublier la victoire du Blue-Ray)
Du côté de chez sony c'est la qualité, le professionalisme, et l'originalité qui prime loin devant un portefeuille et des ressucées de jeux que l'on trouve 2 mois plus tard sur pc en meilleur qualité.

Puis quand on y pense, l'ESWC (electronic sport world cup, pour les incultes) à quand même intégré un jeu créé par Sony et POUR la playstation. Granturismo. Et si ça ce n'est pas un gage de qualité, je veux bien acheter une xbox 360. (mais ça risque pas d'arriver)

La mauvaise foi elle part de l'instauration de ce concours. C'est tout.

ps :  d'ailleurs je poste peu sur le forum, mais je ne pouvais pas laisser passer cette ignominie. Scandaleux

----------


## Super_Newbie

Pour le lancement de la PS3 le 23 mars 2007, il y avait plus de monde sur les Champs Elysées qu'à la Libération.

----------


## gripoil

La PS3 c'est mieux parceque 1080 c'est plus gros que 720... et des que c'est plus gros forcément on aime!

----------


## Guest

> La PS3 c'est mieux parceque 1080 c'est plus gros que 720... et des que c'est plus gros forcément on aime!


J'ai rien compris, mais je pense que ça se défend pas trop mal comme argument.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Pour le lancement de la PS3 le 23 mars 2007, il y avait plus de monde sur les Champs Elysées que de résistants à la Libération.


fixed...

Mais du coup c'est même plus une vanne... <_<

----------


## Scorbut

La PS3 est mieux que la X360 car elle se vend mieux même sans contenu exclusif à télécharger.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> fixed...
> 
> Mais du coup c'est même plus une vanne...


Je rougeoie de colère. Comment oses-tu insinuer qu'il n'y avait aucun résistant à la Libération!!! Toi t'as pas vu le film sur Rance 2 : tout le monde l'était, même les Allemands.

----------


## Guest

> Je rougeoie de colère. Comment oses-tu insinuer qu'il n'y avait aucun résistant à la Libération!!! Toi t'as pas vu le film sur Rance 2 : tout le monde l'était, même les Allemands.


Fan de la PS3 ? Ca se comprend.

----------


## gripoil

> J'ai rien compris, mais je pense que ça se défend pas trop mal comme argument.


Débranche ton générateur de "j'ai rien compris". Ca ce voit trop là.

D'ailleurs la PS3 fait générateur de bandes noires!

----------


## kaldanm

La PS3 est meilleurs car grâce à son design, elle permet des heures et des heures d'amusement, mais pas seulement avec le jeu video !

- La PS3 est dézonée : Ca veut dire que tu peut l'utiliser aussi en zone A que en zone B, donc tu en profiter pendant toutes tes vacances.
- C'est deja connu depuis longtemps : La PS3 est un excellent Barbecue.
- La PS3 est plus facile a lancer. Il suffit d'une personne.
- grâce à ses multiples versions, la PS3 peut s'adapter à toutes les publics fortunés ou plus fortunés.
- Tous les jeux de la PS3 subissent des tests intenses sur les autres consoles avant la version finale PS3. Les bugs sont soigneusement selectionnés et suivis, de maniere a mettre en valeur les qualités des jeux. La rose est plus visible quand elle pousse sur un par-terre d'orties.

- Enfin, la PS3 a un processeur Cell. Le Processeur Ultime, qui absorbé les processeurs C16 et C17, de precedentes versions imparfaites.

Et voici comment il fonctionne, dans un shema très clair :



au milieu, l'EIB, abreviation de European Institute of Bioethics, respondable de la fonction principale de la PS3, Folding@Home, qui aide a lutter contre le cancer.

En bas, vous avez le Mic dual XDR, nom barbre pour indiquer le MICRO de marque dual XDR, qui gere le son (ben oui, faut pas pas chercher loin, c'est expliqué ici)

Le BIC Flexio c'est une fonction stylet que Sony a inventé, qui devrait permettre de jouer sur deux écrans Bravia superposés en même temps, et d'utiliser celui du bas avec le stylet. La fonctionnalité sera activée dans un prochain patch.

Ensuite vous avez de "local storages", qui gèrent le gameplay si j'ai bien compris, y'en a quatre paires parce que tu peut brancher 4 dual shock.

En haut, le L2 cache, qui va gérer le Playstation Home : le moteur utiliser est celui de lineage 2. Il faudra accumuler des scores pour gagner de l'expérience, les hardcore gamers seront vraiment récompensés. Les casual également, moyennant finances, selon le modèle à succès de Lineage 2.

Et tout en haut, le processeur, un Power PC 64 bits, en aluminium. La mémoire cache L1, plus rapide que celle de Lineage deux, permet d'embrouiller les signaux des différents composantes de la PS3 de manière à ce que cela fonctionne sans qu'on sache vraiment pourquoi.

Et la Xbox a coté de cela ? Aucune innovation, ça ressemble a un PC, il y manque la passion, le gout de la recherche scientifique !

Et en plus, la carcasse de PS3 est totalement recyclable. Pensez y, pour vos enfants, dans 5 ans quand vous ne serez plus des gamers, vous serez bien contents d'avoir une luge design.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je citerais Kevin, 14 ans
> 
> La ps3 el tu tro ca reum cé la maileur konsol du mon2


La vérité sort de la bouche des enfants c'est bien connu.




> ...
> "Do you know why it is called Xbox 360 ? Because when you'll see it, you'll turn 360 degrees and walk away", alors que la PS3, non.


C'est honteux de vouloir un tapis de la rédaction a ce point là, je ne vous salue pas monsieur.

----------


## padow

> C'est honteux de vouloir un tapis de la rédaction a ce point là, je ne vous salue pas monsieur.


bah j'ai pas de tapis de souris  ::sad::  
alors je tente ma chance



elle existe même en blanc  ::wub::  (y a pas un lapin qui bave ?)

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> y a pas un lapin qui bave ?


Si, mais c'est que j'ai la myxomatose donc rien à voir.

----------


## HoOpla

parcequ'en france on aime pas les looser , vi le hd-dvd est mort vive le blue ray .... 
et puis quand CANARD PC note un super jeux 6/10 comme the witcher ,ca decridibilise alors forcement quand on casse autant de sucre sur le dos de sony et sa ps3, on se dit obligatoirement que cette console est la meilleur.

----------


## fabzou

Pourquoi la ps3 est meilleure qu'une x360...


"Tout simplement parce qu'avec george fornay c'est tout les jours le moustache day ! "


Voila, voila...

----------


## PtitCalson

Pourquoi le PS3 est-elle meilleure que la Xbox360? Ha ha mais c'est simple!

Premièrement la PS3 est 60x plus pluissante, car elle est équipée du CELL. Putain *LE CELL* quoi!!!

Bien que ce seul argument suffise à répondre à la question, j'ajouterai les suivants, pour les plus bornés d'entre vous:

Il est tout à fait intuitif que la PS3 est la meileure, étant donné qu'elle est bien plus récente: la Xbox360 est une console vieillisante de 3 ans (sortie en 2005! ha ha ha). La PS3 et *LE CELL* ont à peine 1 an (2007 en Europe).
De plus la PS3 est destinée à acceuillir des versions ultra améliorées des meilleurs jeux de tout les temps: MGS4, GT5, Tekken 6, etc.

Et puis merde il suffit de sortir de chez soi pour s'en rendre compte!
Prennons en exemple la récente battaille HD-DVD VS Blue-Ray:
Les plus grand professionnels du milieu, tels que les vendeurs Hi-Fi/Vidéo/Multimédia, ont tout de suite compris la suppériorité du Blue-Ray. Souvenez-vous de la manière dont étaient disposés en magasins les 2 formats: BR en évidance, HD-DVD au fond à gauche, comme pour faciliter le choix du consomateur ignorant. On remarque aujourd'hui qu'ils avaient raison! Le HD-DVD était tellement inférieur, presque autant que la Xbox 360 l'est par rapport à la PS3, qu'il a littéralement disparu!!!!!!

Et quelle est la première console que l'on remarque en entrant dans n'importe quel magasin spécialisé rempli de professionnels passionés? 
CQFD.


De rien.

----------


## punky

La xbox360 se programme bêtement, c'est pas dur de faire un jeu; alors il y a des tas de jeux vite faits mal faits. Sur PS3, il faut savoir programmer les jeux et c'est ça qui donne des jeux pour les vrais gamers !

 :B):

----------


## Spooky

PS3 c'est mieux passke ils adaptent leur produit aux nouvelles tekno :
- ils passent d'une capacité de disske de 80 à 60Go (passke les jeux sont trop bien optimisés pendant les dev. Pour preuve, pour accélérer les chargements, une partie du jeu sera sur disske dur!!! ils pensent trop à tout!!!)
- ils vont ajouter la fonction vibrante à leur manette, trop top-pointu !!!
- ils enlèvent l'émulation PS2 passk'ils ne veulent plus qu'on compare les graphismes avec la xboite360!

----------


## AntoinZ

Et bien c'est très simple en fait comme question, voyez plutôt:en citant cette simple phrase:* la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360*
 je gagne un tapis de souris de mon magazine préféré et un T-shirt Gandi ! 
Et ça, et bien la xbox 360 n'est pas près de me l'offrir ! ::):

----------


## Serra

La PS3 est meilleure que la xbox 360 parce que même Chuck Norris en a 2 comme serre-livres.

----------


## homer51

*Dossier Trop Trop Bien Consoles +*

*La guerre des consoles Vol. 25 !!!*

*Exclusif !*

*PS3 vs XBOX360 : le match : laquelle acheter ?*


Salut à tous !

Alors pour faire court, la PS3 est mieux (c'est normal, c'est une 256 bits et la XBOX360 est une 2x128 bits)

Pour conclure, nous lui mettons un 98% bien mérité !

Le mois prochain, ne ratez pas notre dossier exclusif la guerre des consoles Vol. 26 !!!

----------


## Spooky

Blasphème !!! 
Un pseudo "Homer51" et un avatar "South Park" ?! 
Je propose une disqualification.

Edit : cela démontre que cette personne n'a aucun goût, son argumentaire est donc irrecevable
(Kenny doit se retourner dans sa tombe...)

----------


## Drive_Shaft

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce que c'est Sony.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce qu'elle a le CELL.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce qu'elle a le HOME.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce qu'il y a GTA et PES.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce qu'il y a le BLU RAY.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce que le online est GRATUIT.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce que la qualité se paye au prix fort (pas de majuscule cette fois).

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce qu'elle a le SIXAXIS.

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce qu'elle a plein de HITS (Heavenly Sword, Lair, Warhawk, Resistance, Motorstorm, ça fait bander hein les bouseux ?).

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce que les jeux sont en SUPERIOR (Assassin's Creed, Viking, PES, VF5).

La PS3 est meilleure que la Xbouse 360 parce que tous mes potes ils l'ont.

----------


## Samemax

La PS3 est bien meilleure.
1 - say 1 produi sony
2 - el ai bel
3 - la ps2 été b1 dc la ps3 ossi
4 - y'a pl1 2 jeu bien
5 - el ai pa tro chèr
6 - l'anti aliasing es mieu sur ps3 (les version ps3 des jeu sont mieu ke cel sur la box)
7 - ces 1 produi sony

J'ai gagné.

----------


## homer51

> Blasphème !!! 
> Un pseudo "Homer51" et un avatar "South Park" ?! 
> Je propose une disqualification.
> 
> Edit : cela démontre que cette personne n'a aucun goût, son argumentaire est donc irrecevable
> (Kenny doit se retourner dans sa tombe...)


 ::cry::

----------


## rigol@x

PLAYSTATION3 compte 11 lettres et 1 chiffre
XBOX360 compte 4 lettres et 3 chiffres

11 et 1 = 12
Or, 3*4 = 12.

Par conséquent, 1 PS3 équivaut 3 Xbox.
CQFD
(PS: Dans un répère orthonormé bien évidemment de 6 axis)

----------


## KLeMiX

La PS3 est mieux parqu'elle peut te faire gagner un tapis de souris !

----------


## carapitcho

La PS3 est mieux parce que c'est mon chat qui le dit quand il dort dessus.

LA PS3  est mieux, la preuve, il s'en vend dix fois plus que des xbox au pays du Sushi et comme les Sushi sont bien meilleurs que les hamburgers, c'est que les Japonais ont bon goût et donc que la ps3 est mieux !


La PS3, on ne s'en fout pas comme de sa première chemise, alors que la xbox360 oui puisqu'elle est au SAV.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

La PS3 est la meilleure console, parce que Captain Dax l'a dit.

----------


## Nomad

La PS3 est LARGEMENT mieux passe qu'elle rente' pile poil dans mon meube' télé !!! 
et puis en plus quand je l'éteins avec la télé, il y a une petite lumière rouge de veille, et (encore une fois pile poil, HA HA !) comme la télé, le même petit voyant tout rouge en TOTAL SYNCHRO ! 

TROP FORT LA GRAND CLASSE QUI TUE !




> PLAYSTATION3 compte 11 lettres et 1 chiffre
> XBOX360 compte 4 lettres et 3 chiffres
> 
> 11 et 1 = 12
> Or, 3*4 = 12.
> 
> Par conséquent, 1 PS3 équivaut 3 Xbox.
> CQFD
> (PS: Dans un répère orthonormé bien évidemment de 6 axis)


EXCELLENT t'es un vrai malade  ::P:  Tu m'as tué de rire

----------


## Samemax

Chuck Norris joue à la PS3 et pas à la Xbox 360. Chuck Norris a toujours raison...

----------


## tenshu

C'est la seule console disposant d'un skyblog officiel : http://playstation-3.skyrock.com/

Et ça foi de G Abitbol c'est la classe !

----------


## willyde

La Ps3 c'est la meilleure parce que :
Si Sega c'etait plus fort que toi, "Sony, c'est plus fort que lui !"

----------


## Velgos

si on pouvait éviter trop les re-re-re-redites, la lecture devient un poil laborieuse et je suis à la masse (huhu).

----------


## legna

Mauvaise foi 1 : Parce que !
Mauvaise foi 2 : Elle est plus grosse, y a plus de bonnes choses dedans
Mauvaise foi 3 : Elle est encore en tête de gondole chez cassefour, ELLE
Mauvaise foi 4 : Elle a remplacé mon chauffage d'appoint dans la salle de bain
Mauvaise foi 5 : Elle a pas de ROD (elle a pas de ring non plus d'ailleurs, XBO Xlooser !)
Mauvaise foi 6 : Elle est plus cher, donc c'est mieux
Mauvaise foi 7 : La PS3 c'est bon, mangez-en

----------


## fitfat

Chuck Norris, il est le plus fort. Chuck Norris, il a conçu la PS3. La PS3, elle est la plus forte.

CQFD

Et puis, mon ami Google me la dit.

----------


## PrinceGITS

*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »*

Très bonne question qui mérite des explications.

Tout d'abord, il faut savoir que les consoles se rapprochent de plus en plus d'un PC. Or tout le monde sait que pour jouer sur PC il faut mettre à jour sa machine. Sinon adieu les derniers jeux et bonjour les vieilles bouzes qui datent du déluge (les osselets quoi). N'importe quel hardcore gamer vous le confirmera.
Comparons donc quelle console est vraiment dans l'esprit hardcore gamer.

Commençons par la XBox360. Première console sortie, elle n'a pas eu de grosse modifications depuis sont lancement. Il est arrivé récemment le version Elite qui n'apportait finalement qu'un port HDMI et un disque dur plus gros.
Indice hardcore gamer : 1/10

La PS3 a eu pour sa part plus de modifications.
Déjà les versions disponibles au début n'étaient pas identiques. Pas de Wifi, moins de connecteurs et un disque plus petit pour la version casual gamer.
Ensuite, Sony a eu la riche idée de sortir une vraie nouvelle version. Comme la rétrocompatibilité avec les titres PS et PS2 n'étant pas compatible avec l'esprit hardcore gamer ("Je joue à tout ce qui est bling bling"), elle a été retirée du nouveau modèle. Pour migrer les casual gamer vers la lumière des hardcore gamer, le disque dur est la moyenne des 2 anciennes version. Ainsi, il se rapproche de l'idéal du joueur.
Ensuite, pourquoi garder une joypad qui ne gère pas les vibrations. C'est complètement casual gamer ! La Sixaxis est alors remplacée par la Dualshock 3, vrai joypad de hardcore gamer !
Indice hardcore gamre : 10/10

Voilà pourquoi la PS3 est meilleure que la Xbox360. Elle a réussi à avoir l'esprit hardcore !

----------


## PtitCalson

*PS3* Xbox360


Voilà la vrai raison.

----------


## Charlot

J'ajouterai que la PS3 a dominé l'UMP3 aux dernières élections.
C'est dire.

----------


## SoLo

purée, ça fait plaisir de voir un post pro-ps3 comme ça, ça change de l'habituel " la 360 c'est mieux gna gna gna", alors que la xboite est plus vieille et franchement ca se voit à l'écran.
Pour dire, même sur ma vieille télé 15' on voit la différence visuelle entre la ps3 et la x boite.
En plus, elle a pas le ring of death. Enfin une exclusivité Microsoft...

Ca change...

----------


## kardolan

> purée, ça fait plaisir de voir un post pro-ps3 comme ça, ça change de l'habituel " la 360 c'est mieux gna gna gna", alors que la xboite est plus vieille et franchement ca se voit à l'écran.
> Pour dire, même sur ma vieille télé 15' on voit la différence visuelle entre la ps3 et la x boite.
> En plus, elle a pas le ring of death. Enfin une exclusivité Microsoft...
> 
> Ca change...


Merde ... mais t'es serieux !  ::o:

----------


## TheToune

N'importe quoi ce concours, la mauvaise foi ca serait d'essayer de défendre la 360 ...

Hop :gagnant:

----------


## Loog

Je pensais que c'était une telle évidence que la question ne se poserait jamais ::huh:: 

Sinon, pour les septiques... la PS3 est la meilleure console de jeu car la XBox360 est le plus onéreux des moins pérènnes du pire des chauffages de salon ! 

CQFD comme on dit  :^_^:

----------


## Gring

La playstation 3 est mieu voila pourkoi

Sony on une experiense baucoup plu grnd dan le jeu video c pourkoi ils ont conssu une consolle mieu la ps3 a un lecteur blu rey de plu de 40 go alor ke la xbox a seulemen 4go en dvd  LA PS3 EST 10 X + PUISSANTE!!! dailleur sa se voi dan les jeu en HD!!! la xbox na pa de sorti numérik alor elle peu grillé ta tvHD! dailleur la ps3 a un proceceur cel a 3,2 Go alor que la xbox a un proceceur xénos a 0,5 Go! El peu pas fère du hd aussi bien! LOL! Dailleur la xbox a un ceur qui étai sur les ancien mac é don apple veu plus (ils lont dit dans playstation mag - !!!) Le disc dur de la ps3 est plu puissan aussi que celui de la xbox!!! il fait 60 ghz alors ke celui de la xbox ne fé que 20!!! En + il ny a pas final fantasy sur xbox! la hont!!!! En plus les paddle de la ps3 son en analogik numérik!! C 20 foi mieux! é el plant moins, il n'y a pa de ring of deth! MDR!!! En + la ps3 peu lir les film blu rey alors sa fé des économi!

Il ny a ps gran tourismo HD sur xbox, el né pas assé puissantte! La ps3 é tellemen puisantte que en iren ils veul en acheté pour fère des bombes attomik! En + el é tro klass ac son boitié gloss!

_
Hum, voilà, viol de l'orthographe, fautes de grammaire à outrance,_ _ignorance complète de l'existence de la ponctuation, le tout doublé d'une incompréhension totale de la technique... Je ne vais sûrement pas gagner, mais au moins, j'aurai tout donné._

----------


## SoLo

> Merde ... mais t'es serieux !


ben oui pourquoi ::blink::

----------


## kroustty

- la PS3 apparait déjà dans le film 2001 de Kubrick et a très certainement joué un rôle majeur dans le Big Bang
- on peut (si on se concentre bien) remarquer les contours d une PS3 sur le Saint Suaire
- Peu de gens le savent, mais l'ordinateur qui a élaboré les calculs nécessaires au sauvetage de la mission Appollo XIII était en fait un pré-prototype de la PS3
- Chuck Norris recommande la PS3 car c est la seule machine à avoir une puissance de calcul presque égale à la sienne.
- Le lendemain de son achat, un ami acquéreur de la PS3 s est mis en ménage avec Jessica Alba apres un chat lors d'une partie online de Motorstorm.
- Son meilleur ami, acheteur d une 360, est mort électrocuté lors du branchement de la console, le même jour.

....

PS: ma soeur vient de me téléphoner !

Incroyable. Elle a gagné au loto apres avoir joué les numeros composant le serial number de sa PS3 !

----------


## Sk-flown

> on peut (si on se concentre bien) remarquer les contours d une PS3 sur le Saint Suaire


AMEN !

----------


## padow

la PS3 est mieux que la XboX360, bah  parce qu'elle est mieux c'est tout !
tous le monde le dit ! y a qu'a lire tous les post avant le mien... 
bon moi je n'ai pas tout lu y en trop et de toutes façons je sais déjà que la PS3 est mieux que la XboX360




PS3       




(j'ai mon lapin qui bave ^^)

----------


## TheToune

J'ai acheté la PS3, si ca c'est pas la preuve de ma mauvaise foi ...

----------


## Guest

D'ailleurs le fait que Sony ouvre la programmation multiplateforme, c'est quand même bien un signe que la PS3 est mieux que la Xbox 360: si ils étaient pas aussi confiants dans leur technologie (qui m'a tout l'air d'être extra-terrestre, honnêtement je l'explique pas autrement), ils ne l'auraient pas fait.

----------


## flipitiflipitiflop

Sinon : "La PS3 dans ton cul" c'est autrement plus classe que "xbox 360 dans ton cul"!





> PLAYSTATION3 compte 11 lettres et 1 chiffre
> XBOX360 compte 4 lettres et 3 chiffres
> 
> 11 et 1 = 12
> Or, 3*4 = 12.
> 
> Par conséquent, 1 PS3 équivaut 3 Xbox.
> CQFD
> (PS: Dans un répère orthonormé bien évidemment de 6 axis)


c'est évident!  :B):

----------


## znokiss

Malgré son côté second degré, ce topic a le mérite d'exister.
Il est clair que l'expérience de sony dans le domaine du jeu vidéo devance de loin celle de microsoft, géant du logiciel et non du hardware, je vous le rappelle. Rappelez vous  le triomphe de la PS1, puis de la PS2, consoles les plus vendues au monde.
Les critiqueurs reprochent à la PS3 son prix excessif, mais je vous demande celui de la superFamicom à sa sortie.. La PS2 fut la première à lire les DVDs, des gens non-gamers achètent la  PS3 car elle lit les Blue-Ray ! Sony touche ainsi beaucoup plus de monde ! Le verdict est sans appel.

----------


## ethelle

http://la_xbox.saimal.fr/

http://la_ps3.saibien.com/

----------


## Super_Newbie

Petite vidéo de mon cru pour prouver que la PS3 est LA machine vidéoludique

*Canard Pc*_envoyé par Super_Newbie_

----------


## b0b0

sympa, mais t'es nul à pong

----------


## Super_Newbie

Tu peux pas savoir de quel côté je joue  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

Super newbie il dit des conneries! Si les graphismes de la xbox 360 sont moins bons c'est pour une bien meilleure fluidité!
C'est vrai on s'en fout que ce soit pas du HD tant que le jeu est trop fluide sur un écran 3 pouces!

Putain faut tout leur apprendre!

Bon apres c'est vrai que la PS3 est mieux! Et si on peut pas le prouver en fait c'est parcequ'on ne peut pas capturer un jeu avec le vrai rendu HD. Alors forcément les comparatifs sont faussés! Et si on essaye de filmer c'est encore pire parceque le cell dégage un champ magnétique qui brouilles les caméras (à la base ça sert aussi a pas saigner des yeux grave sa mère!) ...

Voilà donc finalement c'est mieux.

----------


## b0b0

> Tu peux pas savoir de quel côté je joue


je sais tout monsieur tout

----------


## Super_Newbie

Alors là, laissez moi plussoir à gorge employée tellement vos réactions sont d'une justesse désarmante. La vérité est bel et bien là : le Cell m'a tuer.

----------


## fx-man

La PS3 ::wub::  est meilleur que la X-BOX360 ::(: . Il suffit d'aller à la FNAC au rayon TV. C'est elle qui est utilisée sur les TV HD, tout comme la Freebox ::wub::  d'ailleurs...

Et puis il y a un lecteur de Memory Stick ::wub::  sur PS3 ::wub:: , ce qui est très pratique, vu que c'est le format de carte mémoire le plus pratique au monde (puisqu'il fonctionne également sur PSP ::wub:: )

----------


## Djum

> Petite vidéo de mon cru pour prouver que la PS3 est LA machine vidéoludique
> *Canard Pc*
> _envoyé par Super_Newbie_


Merci encore ! Je me roulais par terre de rire et je viens de me relever ...

De toute manière, la PS3 est meilleure que la xbox360 car j'ai acheté une PS3. Tout le monde vous le dira, je suis la référence en matériel de mon quartier.

----------


## padow

> La playstation 3 est mieu voila pourkoi
> 
> Sony on une experiense baucoup plu grnd dan le jeu video c pourkoi ils ont conssu une consolle mieu la ps3 a un lecteur blu rey de plu de 40 go alor ke la xbox a seulemen 4go en dvd  LA PS3 EST 10 X + PUISSANTE!!! dailleur sa se voi dan les jeu en HD!!! la xbox na pa de sorti numérik alor elle peu grillé ta tvHD! dailleur la ps3 a un proceceur cel a 3,2 Go alor que la xbox a un proceceur xénos a 0,5 Go! El peu pas fère du hd aussi bien! LOL! Dailleur la xbox a un ceur qui étai sur les ancien mac é don apple veu plus (ils lont dit dans playstation mag - !!!) Le disc dur de la ps3 est plu puissan aussi que celui de la xbox!!! il fait 60 ghz alors ke celui de la xbox ne fé que 20!!! En + il ny a pas final fantasy sur xbox! la hont!!!! En plus les paddle de la ps3 son en analogik numérik!! C 20 foi mieux! é el plant moins, il n'y a pa de ring of deth! MDR!!! En + la ps3 peu lir les film blu rey alors sa fé des économi!
> 
> Il ny a ps gran tourismo HD sur xbox, el né pas assé puissantte! La ps3 é tellemen puisantte que en iren ils veul en acheté pour fère des bombes attomik! En + el é tro klass ac son boitié gloss!
> 
> _
> Hum, voilà, viol de l'orthographe, fautes de grammaire à outrance,_ _ignorance complète de l'existence de la ponctuation, le tout doublé d'une incompréhension totale de la technique... Je ne vais sûrement pas gagner, mais au moins, j'aurai tout donné._


MDR  ::P:  
pas mieux rien a redire ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Merci encore ! Je me roulais par terre de rire et je viens de me relever ...


Pareil, sauf que je me suis fais jeté du salon car je riais trop fort.

----------


## z80

Parce que la PS3 peut faire tourner des jeux SANS DirectX 10. Si.

----------


## Castaka

-parceque c'est Sony
-parceque c'est playstation
-parceque c'est la 3
-parceque c'est l'"unique"
-parcequ'elle a fait l'objet d'une soirée de lancement grandiose
-parcequ'elle a une retrocompabilité parfaite
-parcequ'elle est moins cher
-parceque les jeux multi sont plus beaux
-parceque les jeux sont plus fluides
-parceque les jeux sont moins chers
-parceque les jeux sortent en avance
*-parcequ'elle vit reellement:  "this is living"*
-parceque les jeux hyper attendus sont deja là d'ou le slogan "this is not waiting"
-parceque le cable de connexion a l'écran est de facture exceptionnelle
-parceque sa manette de technologie hyper sophistiquée permet de ne pas sentir les vibrations
-parceque sa technologie hyper sophistiquée fait que la manette a 6 axes
-parceque son mode online est incomparable, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux (gestion des amis, magasin en ligne avec grands choix et mise a jour conséquentes)
-parceque les demos des jeux hyper attendus qu'on attend pas -not waiting, remember- sont données généreusement (normal pour des démos en fait, certains devraient en prendre de la graine)

----------


## [€K]D3FR4G.exe

En lisant vos inepties j'ai finalement compris pourquoi la PS3 est mieux que la xbox360 : pour des gens comme vous, pour pas avoir à subir vos trolls des cavernes sur le xbox live chaque fois que vous vous faites pawnzoriser !!!

Signé : le Micro$noteuh qui vous merde et qui rentre à sa maison ..

----------


## Pelomar

Ca grouille d'attaché de presse ce topic  ::o:

----------


## Reizz

La preuve est là : la ps3 est plus puissante que la xbox parce que mon ami Super_Newbie l'a dit.

----------


## Nomad

> Petite vidéo de mon cru pour prouver que la PS3 est LA machine vidéoludique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canard Pc*
> _envoyé par Super_Newbie_


Chapeau bas Super Newbie. Merci pour ce moment de rigolade.  ::P:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> On ne doit pas, sans doute, exagérer l'influence de l'intelligence sur la conduite des hommes. Mais, certainement, la force de la démonstration de Super Newbie a une importance très supérieure à celle qu'on lui a supposée jusqu'ici.
> 
>  L'histoire de l'esprit humain prouve que cette force a souvent déterminé, à elle seule, des changements dans lesquels elle avait à lutter contre les plus grandes forces hi-tech réunies ( ici, Sony et Microsoft ). Pour n'en citer que l'exemple le plus remarquable de la PS3, c'est la seule puissance des démonstrations positives qui a fait adopter la théorie du Cell comme  premier coprocesseur quantique, qui avait à vaincre non seulement la résistance du pouvoir théologique, encore si vigoureux à cette époque, mais surtout l'orgueil de l'espèce humaine tout entière, appuyé sur les motifs les plus vraisemblables qu'une idée fausse ait jamais eus en sa faveur.
> 
>  Des expériences aussi décisives devraient nous éclairer sur la force prépondérante qui résulte des démonstrations véritables. C'est principalement parce qu'il n'y en a jamais eu encore dans la politique, que les hommes d'État se sont laissé entraîner dans de si grandes aberrations pratiques. Que les démonstrations paraissent, les aberrations cesseront bientôt.


Moi j'abandonne, Super Newbie a gagné.

----------


## PtitCalson

> vidéo qui tue


 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## padow

enfin ca y est après 3h de recherche dans mes cours de 4eme (c'est même pas vrai j'ai tous brulé) j'ai enfin retrouver le mot que j'utilise une fois tous les 2 ans.

Donc pour en revenir a ce stupide concours dont le seul intérêt est de gagner un tapis de souris CPC  :;):  (arf il m'en faut un) ou un super t-shirt bleu;
*« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »* est un pléonasme (c'est le mot en question ::|: ) 
donc la réponse est simple:* en tous* .


sinon on peut dire que le pigeon de chez sony

est moins con que le pigeon de chez Microsoft


enfin la je m'avance un peu trop je n'ai pas réellement fait de test ou
d'étude  a ce sujet  car le protocole est trop dur a mettre en place, je sais même pas si Doc TB peu le faire  ::huh::

----------


## [€K]D3FR4G.exe

MwaHAha le pigeon =D

Super_Newbie, j'octoplussoie de la puissance brute d'un cell à plein régime (ce qui n'arrivera jamais tant il est vrai que ce processeur a plusieurs générations d'avance) !

----------


## Guest

> La PS3 est meilleur que la X-BOX360. Il suffit d'aller à la FNAC au rayon TV. C'est elle qui est utilisée sur les TV HD, tout comme la Freebox d'ailleurs...
> 
> Et puis il y a un lecteur de Memory Stick sur PS3, ce qui est très pratique, vu que c'est le format de carte mémoire le plus pratique au monde (puisqu'il fonctionne également sur PSP)


Alors pour ceux qui ont eu la flemme de tout lire, je résume: 

" ::wub:: "

----------


## Metal Jo

la ps3 est meilleure parce que c'est sony qui l'a dit !!! ::P:

----------


## boris-fr

> Chapeau bas Super Newbie. Merci pour ce moment de rigolade.



ca ne m'a méme pas fait sourire tellement c'est mal fait et pas drole pour deux rond , j'ai peut étre pas l'humour potache des 90 ou je suis plus exigeant que la norme du coin.




> enfin ca y est après 3h de recherche dans mes cours de 4eme (c'est même pas vrai j'ai tous brulé) j'ai enfin retrouver le mot que j'utilise une fois tous les 2 ans.
> 
> Donc pour en revenir a ce stupide concours dont le seul intérêt est de gagner un tapis de souris CPC  (arf il m'en faut un) ou un super t-shirt bleu;
> *« En quoi la PS3 est une meilleure console que la Xbox 360 »* est un pléonasme (c'est le mot en question) 
> donc la réponse est simple:* en tous* .
> 
> 
> sinon on peut dire que le pigeon de chez sony
> http://www.csn.qc.ca/NouvCSN/NCSN481/ScPigeon481.jpg
> ...





celui la est drole c'est juste pour montrer ce que chez moi humour peux signifier.

----------


## Charlot

Bon sang... Mais... Tout ça ressemble fort à de la mauvaise foi de canard!

Pardon ::|:

----------


## Nomad

> ca ne m'a méme pas fait sourire tellement c'est mal fait et pas drole pour deux rond , j'ai peut étre pas l'humour potache des 90 ou je suis plus exigeant que la norme du coin.
> 
> celui la est drole c'est juste pour montrer ce que chez moi humour peux signifier.


Justement Boris.
C'est MAL fait, exprès ! et c'est ce qui est drôle.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> ca ne m'a méme pas fait sourire tellement c'est mal fait et pas drole pour deux rond , j'ai peut étre pas l'humour potache des 90 ou je suis plus exigeant que la norme du coin.


Ou tout simplement dépressif, va savoir  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

Tres bon Super Newbie.

Mais j'hésite entre lui et Boris-fr...huum...on a vraiment deux champions de la mauvaise fois, huuum c'est dur.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Parce que CanardPC en association avec Iron Man et Paris Hilton, nous font gagner des *PS3*. Preuve que la PS3 c'est la classe, puisque grâce à elle, tu deviens super fort, et tu peux niquer plein de gonzesses.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Ha ben elle est belle la France! Alors on essaie de faire un comparatif le plus objectif possible et argumenté, avec démonstration à l'appui et ça fait rire tout le monde... Pfff prenez exemple sur Boris, que diable! Lui au moins a compris que je suis quelqu'un de sérieux. Qui recherche une relation sérieuse. D'ailleurs Boris, contacte-moi en MP  ::wub::

----------


## johnclaude

> *Vidéo hillarante*_
> _


franchement bravo, vidéo super bien faite, idées bien trouvées, super utilisation de la vidéo (ventilateur pour éviter le saignement des yeux ::wub:: )
si ça ne tenait qu'à moi je te déclarerais vainqueur par KO de suite
tiens si y a concours de troll ATI je vais m'en inspirer (ah on me fait signe dans mon oreillette que je suis déjà un vainqueur pour le troll ATI, bon tant pis)

----------


## padow

le cell le cell le cell, mais il faut pas oublier que sangohan lui a foutu une branlée et d'une seul main !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sk-flown

J'adore le début de la vidéo de super newbie avec les gestes et la voix de documentaire: "Et là tout de suite on voit apparaître le processeur cell,..."

----------


## boris-fr

> Tres bon Super Newbie.
> 
> Mais j'hésite entre lui et Boris-fr...huum...on a vraiment deux champions de la mauvaise fois, huuum c'est dur.



toi tu est champion de moi a vouloir me faire des reflexions chaque fois que je poste, mais je t'aime bien quand méme 
mon champion , mon héros.




> Ha ben elle est belle la France! Alors on essaie de faire un comparatif le plus objectif possible et argumenté, avec démonstration à l'appui et ça fait rire tout le monde... Pfff prenez exemple sur Boris, que diable! Lui au moins a compris que je suis quelqu'un de sérieux. Qui recherche une relation sérieuse. D'ailleurs Boris, contacte-moi en MP


non pour une relation sérieuse faut me faire rire ou sourire 
je préfére les pigeons crevés dsl




> Ou tout simplement dépressif, va savoir


ben c'est pas avec cette vidéo que ca va me soigner .



pour vous si on aime pas quelque chose que vous aimez, hop on est ceci et cela ok je vois le genre .
ca doit étre sympa de vivre avec vous et avoir tout le temps le méme avis que vous et aimer les mémes choses que vous et surtout se montrer intolérant avec ceux qui ont un autre avis personnel que vous, bien ca .
lemmings groups quoi.

----------


## Jahwel

Super Newbie mérite de gagnay !

----------


## b0b0

super newbie c'est la merde sa video de merde !

:mauvaisefoi:

----------


## KLeMiX

ya pas moyen de mettre la video sur youtub ? Les admin au boulot ils ont des X-Box alors filtre dalymotion !

----------


## pifgadget

Bon allez je rajoute la mienne sans conviction :
"Chuck Norris joue à la Xbox360, la PS3 joue à Chuck Norris"

Voilà désolé si l'ami Chuck est déjà apparu, j'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire  ::|:

----------


## Pierronamix

> toi tu est champion de moi a vouloir me faire des reflexions chaque fois que je poste, mais je t'aime bien quand méme 
> mon champion , mon héros.



Normal, t'es mon fanboy préféré  :;):

----------


## padow

[mauvaisefoi] les temps de chargements sont plus long sur XboX360 ::(:  que sur la PS3  et ça c'est pas des conneries j'ai vérifié moi même en personne  [/mauvaisefoi]

[modeapôtre] en vérité je vous le dis pour un jeu ou il faut 3s pour le chargement sur PS3 il en faut 360s ::zzz::  sur XboX360 [/modeapôtre] 

bon l'échelle de temps n'est peut être pas tout a fait correct m'enfin  c'est dans l'ordre de grandeur

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> toi tu est champion de moi a vouloir me faire des reflexions chaque fois que je poste, mais je t'aime bien quand méme 
> mon champion , mon héros.
> 
> 
> 
> non pour une relation sérieuse faut me faire rire ou sourire 
> je préfére les pigeons crevés dsl
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, pardon, pardon...

Je retire ce que j'ai dit...















Mais je rajoute qu'en plus tu es susceptible  ::P: .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon allez on arrête de tergiverser : 
*super newbie gagnant !!!*

----------


## padow

> Bon allez on arrête de tergiverser : 
> *super newbie gagnant !!!*


whaaaa l'autre hé  ::o:  d'abord  cé  pas toi qui décide !

----------


## boris-fr

> Normal, t'es mon fanboy préféré


fanguy alors 
le boy vu mon age me rappelle ma vcs2600 de l'epoque face a la colecovision

[quote=Ek-ZutWar;966444]Oh, pardon, pardon...




pas faux disons que je ne me permet jamais sur un forum d'attaquer un pseudo ou une personne, une machine mal concue a la limite et gabe newel mais ca s'arréte la. ::rolleyes::

----------


## fx-man

Rayman contre les Lapins Crétins n'est pas sorti sur PS3... ::): 

Et puis, la PS3 rend beau et attire les minettes
J'en veux pour preuve ces images qui nous viennent de Corée du sud...

Pour commencer, la 360 :



- seulement deux filles
- pas très sexy
- bref, bite molle

Maintenant, la PS3 :



- quatre filles
- c'est sexy
- bref, bite dure

Vous pourrez également constater qu'avec 5 X-Box 360, on attire deux filles alors qu'avec 2 PS3, on en attire 4 !
Donc :
1 PS3 = 2 filles
1 xbox360 =  0,4 fille
 2/0,4 = 5
La PS3 est donc 5 fois plus puissante que la X-Box 360
cqfd

Bon, une petite dernière pour la forme :



Au passage, vous aurez tous pu constater que la PS3 fait grossir les seins des filles...

----------


## boris-fr

> Rayman contre les Lapins Crétins n'est pas sorti sur PS3...
> 
> Et puis, la PS3 rend beau et attire les minettes
> J'en veux pour preuve ces images qui nous viennent de Corée du sud...
> 
> Pour commencer, la 360 :
> 
> http://www.hiptechblog.com/wp-images/xbox360case_02.jpg
> 
> ...



C EST TOI LE GAGNANT LA J AI VRAIMENT RI ET MES COLLEGUES AUSSI ET EN PLUS ELLES SONT BONNES !!!!

----------


## padow

:;): c'est mathématrique

----------


## Arkhaine

xbox 360....360 = tour entier exact ?
Donc elle tourne sur elle meme en rond.
C'est un comportement débile vous en conviendrez.....
Logique !!!

----------


## fx-man

> C EST TOI LE GAGNANT LA J AI VRAIMENT RI ET MES COLLEGUES AUSSI ET EN PLUS ELLES SONT BONNES !!!!


Merci merci
Mais rassure-moi
Tu parles bien là des PS3 girls hein ? pas des x-geuses 360  ::blink:: 

On sait jamais, avec tous les petits merdeux de petit fanboys pourris qui soutiennent la 360 sur ce forum

----------


## johnnyblaguos

«  Mesdames et messieurs les soi-disant jurés, l'avocat de Bill Gates vient de tenter de vous démontrer que la xbox360 était la meilleure console ; un dossier bien préparé. J'ai moi même failli avoir pitié. Mais mesdames et messieurs les soi-disant jurés, j'ai un dernier argument dont vous devrez tenir compte… Membres de ce prétendu jury… voici la PS3 !!! La PS3 est la console de Sony et la PS3 est la plus performante et intègre le CELL et le Blueray… Si l'on y réfléchit cela n'a aucun sens, nous sommes d'accord ? Pourquoi un console équipée du CELL, un processeur révolutionnaire, choisit-elle le blue-ray comme support ? Ça n'a aucun sens ; nous sommes d'accord ! Mais la première question que vous devez vous posez c'est : « Qu'est-ce que ceci a à voir avec cette affaire ? ». Rien du tout !!! Mesdames et messieurs ceci n'a rien à voir avec cette affaire ! Ça n'a absolument aucun sens !!! Regardez-moi, je suis un avocat qui défend un fabriquant de consoles de jeux vidéo/plate-forme multimédia  et je viens vous parler de PS3 !!! Cela a-t-il un sens ?! Mesdames et messieurs ce que je vous dis n'a aucun sens ! Rien de tout cela n'a de sens alors demandez-vous lorsque vous serez réunis pour délibérer afin d'établir en votre âme et conscience votre verdict : « TOUT CELA A-T-IL UN SENS ?!!! ». Non ! Mesdames et messieurs les soi-disant jurés ça n'a pas de sens nous sommes d'accord !!! Si la PS3 est la meilleure console vous devez acquitter mon client !!! J'en ai terminé.  »

----------


## boris-fr

> Merci merci
> Mais rassure-moi
> Tu parles bien là des PS3 girls hein ? pas des x-geuses 360 
> 
> On sait jamais, avec tous les petits merdeux de petit fanboys pourris qui soutiennent la 360 sur ce forum


bien sur les x-bouseuses ne m'ont fait avoir qu'une demi-molle alors que les ps3-kawai-girl elles ont fait mettre des fonds d'écran dans ma boite et pété l'elastique de mon string .
c'est plus que mathématique c'est quantique comme le cell de la ps3 qui peut calculer des equations de planck a l'infini et enfin résoudre le mystére des trous de ver et la théorie des cordes.

la ps3 c'est bandant on vous dit en revanche la x-bof-360 vous la rend comme un escargot a vie.

----------


## Sk-flown

> On sait jamais, avec tous les petits merdeux de petit fanboys pourris qui soutiennent la 360 sur ce forum





> la ps3 c'est bandant on vous dit en revanche la x-bof-360 vous la rend comme un escargot a vie.


On frôle le prix nobel de littérature, voir de philosophie.

----------


## Guest



----------


## Ek-ZutWar

De toutes façons vous pouvez arrêter de vous battre, parce que Casque, il a une PS360.

Eh oui.

----------


## thauthau

la ps3 est mieux tout simplement pasque la majorité des consoleux de ce forum supportent la 360 (suffit de voir le nombre de thread liés a ce machin dans la partie console de salon). et comme ça doit être les mêmes qui interviennent régulièrement dans le t0pic de b0b0 on peut en conclure du niveau des joueurs de cette chose  :;):

----------


## boris-fr

> On frôle le prix nobel de littérature, voir de philosophie.



tu l'a dit bout-filtre

----------


## gripoil

Au fait! Hier j'ai vu une PS3 pour la premiere fois de ma vie.
Et j'ai découvert un des rares acheteurs de PS3 pas fanboy XD.
Lui il a acheté la PS3 parceque bah il avait la PS2, il est au courant de rien, il a attendu que le prix baisse pour l'acheter. Il a un jeu, il s'éclate dessus. Sur un télé SD il s'en bat les reins...
Ca fait bizarre j'croyais qu'il allait vouloir se bastonner et tout.

En tous cas j'ai pas vu de xbox 360 mais la PS3 est énorme et super lourde.

Tiens d'ailleurs c'est pour ça que c'est mieux. Si c'est lourd c'est de composants de qualité!

(Si la PS3 n'était pas une PS3 franchement, esthétiquement j'aimerais pas du tout ... )

----------


## Rùman

Ce qui me fait vraiment rire, c'est les commentaires sur la video de Super_Newbie... Bravo en tout cas

----------


## Carpette

Par ce qu'elle attache plus de node par mesh ?

OUAIS !

----------


## Guest

> Le theme de cette premiere edition m'inspire pas, mais j'adore le concept. Je vous propose quelques autres couples rigolos:
> 
> - Amiga et Atari ST
> 
> - Dreamcast et PS2
> 
> - Free et Wanadoo
> 
> - Sega et Nintendo
> ...


P'tain j'avais pas vu cette liste, c'est de la mauvaise foi quasi intégrale rien qu'à la lire  ::wub::

----------


## KiwiX

> kikoo
> la ps3 elle r0xxe taquet pasque déjà elle est plus chère t'as vu? tu vois donc forcément c''est mieux. dans la xbox c'est des pièces du lidl donc c'est pas chèr mais c'est pas bon à manger. mais surtout la ps3 elle est trop bien tu vois, t'as vu pasque les jeux en exclue ils cartonnent, genre fifa 2008 ou call of duty 4 que même boulon il est pas assez r0xx0r pour ça tu vois. 
> et pis surtout la ps3 elle c'est la meilleure pasque dans la xbox la carte graphique c'est une ati radeon, et RADEON PIEGE A CONS!!!


Je vote pour ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PS3: enlarge your ego!

----------


## FrenchColdKiss

pour les ados fans d'art vidéo-ludiques que nous sommes, il vaut mieux avoir 3 stations de jeu que 360 boîtes de cul me semble-t il...

----------


## Tink

> C EST TOI LE GAGNANT LA J AI VRAIMENT RI ET MES COLLEGUES AUSSI ET EN PLUS ELLES SONT BONNES !!!!


 

sinon Boris.fr tu pourrais arreter de CRIER aussi..

----------


## boris-fr

> sinon Boris.fr tu pourrais arreter de CRIER aussi..


je te prie de m'excuser.
C'etait exceptionnel et je soulignais le gagnant potentiel pour moi comme d'autres on fait.
j'en ai pas fait beaucoup des majuscules sur ce forum tu peux vérifier méme en début de phrase.

----------


## Hougs

PS3 :       B===========D
le reste:   B====D

Voila, tout est dit.


(suite a cette blague douteuse je me vois dans l'obligation de vous faire mes  adieux a tous je vais me faire "Hara-kiri" avec une cuillère en bois )

----------


## Alchie

La PS3 est une console d'une stupéfiante beauté, tout d'abord. On dirait le rêve d'un designer devenu réalité, un vrai régal pour les yeux. La XBox est, il faut bien le reconnaître en toute bonne fois et sincéritude, affreuse. Celui qui osera prétendre le contraire est sans doute un jeune drogué ou un chômeur désespéré alcoolique.

Passer sa main sur une PS3 ravive tous vos sens et excite la convoitise, de sorte qu'il n'est pas rare de se la faire voler uniquement pour que le délinquant puisse satisfaire ses pulsions tactiles. Il entre alors dans une spirale infernale bien connue des revendeurs et compose des haiku tout en caressant l'objet de tous ses désirs. Sa vie devient néant et c'est pas de bol.

Heureusement, cette console vise pour cœur de cible les trentenaires riches et cultivés, qui, bien loin de se satisfaire du seul plaisir visuel et de s'arrêter aux apparences, vont en outre acheter des jeux. A l'inverse, la XBox attire souvent les pauvres, de par son prix de plus en plus ridiculement bas - à la limite de l'indécence. La PS3, c'est le repos du guerrier après une longue journée de travail bien payée qui servira à garantir la retraite de la génération XBox, ces jeunes branleurs qui passent leur vie à baver devant leur télévision en prononçant des mots inintelligibles comme "èdchote, èdchote !"

De toute façon, la PS3, elle est belle aussi dedans. On ne compte plus les clients qui l'envoient en SAV uniquement pour voir le revendeur leur dévoiler cette superbe carte-mère à l'agencement exemplaire, du jamais vu depuis l'Atari ST. La XBox est foutue n'importe comment, c'est pour ça qu'elle plante. Elle est presque carrée et il est fréquent que la CM soit tout bêtement montée à l'envers sur une simple faute d'inattention.

Mais parlons un peu des jeux. Le gameplay n'a aucune importance, la plupart des titres étant destinés uniquement à flatter le propriétaire d'un magnifique écran Full HD. Il faut bien le dire, c'est superbe, bien mieux que Celle-Que-l'On-Ne-Doit-Pas-Nommer, qui elle se contentera d'une télé cathodique de pauvre, comme le sont - faut-il vraiment le rappeler ? - tous ses acquéreurs.

C'est à peu près tout et c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## fx-man

Regardez ce que je viens de voir sur le site lemonde.fr  ::o:

----------


## Alchie

> Regardez ce que je viens de voir sur le site lemonde.fr 
> 
> http://www.mirari.fr/wmAS


Très fort, trèèès fort !

----------


## darkape

J'aime beaucoup ton avatar, Ken Hutchinson, rien que pour ça je souhaite que tu gagnes le concours ...

La PS3 est mieux que la Xbox360 ... euh ... euh ... (pas facile)... parce qu'on peut éviter les kevin-kikou-lol qui jouent à HALO comme des bourrins, et en plus elle est vachement plus mieux d'un point de vu design et en plus on peut faire griller des toasts dessus à partir de 2heures de jeux ...

----------


## O.Boulon

http://palgn.com.au/article.php?id=1...covered+in+PS3

Argument ultime concernant la supériorité de la PS3.

----------


## fx-man

> http://palgn.com.au/article.php?id=1...covered+in+PS3
> 
> Argument ultime concernant la supériorité de la PS3.


Oui et non, cet argument ne s'appliquant qu'à un seul modèle  :B):

----------


## Brady

I work for Microsoft since 1943, and i swear the Xbox really sucks. I dont know a lot of french, but what kind of jerk would call a game station "boite X"? "playstation", that makes just more sense.

----------


## chenoir

La PS3 c'est la plus mieux parce que la ps3 a le CELL (assemblée : Wahouuu!!), qui, comme le processeur de sa grande soeur la ps2 (l'emotion engine je crois) est le SEUL (oui LE SEUL) à pouvoir retranscrire au mieux les émotions que ressentent le joueur à l'écran. (La preuve, le pigeon, euh l'acheteur décu de son achat retrouvera un monde glauque et sombre, dans Resistance : Fall of Man, symbôle de sa tristesse. Ensuite quand il aura envie de commettre des meurtres en séries parce qu'il a vraiment été trop con d'acheter cette console, GTA4 sera le vecteur principal de son émotion, etc...). Tandis que le processeur de la Xboite360 n'est seulement capable que de calculer des polygones et d'appliquer des textures dessus, le nul.

La Ps3 est aussi le seul véritable vecteur de bonheur, la seule console permettant de pratiquer la méditation (c'est marqué derrière, "Made in taiwan").

Et d'ailleurs comme le disaient si bien les inconnus : "tout argent que tu détiens est un souci qui te retiens. Et Sony est la pour t'ôter tous tes soucis".

----------


## -=dolido=-

La Ps3 est meilleur que la Xbox360, car le logo de la ps3 est noir sur blanc, et celui de la xbox est vert, et vu que je suis daltonien, et que je vois pas (tres peu en fait) le vert, bah c'est la Ps3 qui gagne .

Si ca c'est pas de la mauvaise foie en boite de 12 ....

----------


## chenoir

Nah c'est pas de la mauvaise foi c'est de la mauvaise excuse  ::siffle::

----------


## gripoil

> Nah c'est pas de la mauvaise foi c'est de la mauvaise excuse


Nan c'est bien ... gloire aux daltoniens! ... 
Moi c'est pire j'savais pas que la xbox c'était vert!
Mais là c'est de l'ignorance en fait.

----------


## chenoir

Je sais de quoi je parle, je suis daltonien. Mais le fait de dire que la ps3 gagne parce qu'on voit mal le vert de la xboite c'est pas de la mauvaise foi  ::P: .

Dire que sony a pensé au daltoniens en faisant sa console noire, CA ca serait de la mauvaise foi ^^

----------


## -=dolido=-

Pour info, c'etait du second degres ! ahahhaha ...

----------


## chenoir

Nan? Dire que je croyais que tu étais sérieux  ::siffle::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ok, je lock et on délibère demain.

tadadadada

----------

